#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Zij Marokkaans, ik Hindoestaans..

## Shikhar

Hallo,

Mijn naam is Shikhar en ik ben een Hindoestaanse jongen van 21 jaar oud. Ik zit met een liefdesdrama en weet niet waar ik ermee heen moet. Ik hoop dat ik via jullie misschien iets wijzer kan worden. Tis een nogal lang verhaal dus als je niet meer dan 5 min. eraan wilt besteden.. skip et dan maar. 

Bijna 3 jaar geleden leerde ik een Marokkaanse meid op school kennen. We zaten bij 2 vakken bij elkaar in de klas. Zij zat altijd voor mij. Ik leerde haar tijdens de lessen een beetje kennen en vanaf het begin klikte het eigenlijk al, we konden met elkaar praten en lachen. We gingen met elkaar om in de pauzes.. steeds vaker en op gegeven moment waren we elke pauze samen. Na een tijdje gingen we ook na schooltijd afspreken. We gingen vaker de stad in of ff ergens wat drinken. 

Ik had vanaf het begin al gevoelens voor d'r en die werden steeds maar sterker. Ik was op gegeven moment tot over me oren verliefd op d'r. Ze wist het wel want ik verraadde mezelf af en toe ook al probeerde ik het nog geheim te houden.. maar ze vond het niet erg.. sterker nog er kwam bij haar juist elke x een verlegen lachje van af. Na een jaar een intieme vriendschap hebben opgebouwd was ik nog steeds verliefd. Ik dacht eerst dat het tijdelijk was en wel zou wegtrekken maar dat ging gewoon niet. Ik zat toen niet meer bij d'r op school maar, kwam d'r wel elke dag halen zodat ik haar met de bus thuis kon brengen of af en toe nog na schooltijd ff wat leuks samen konden gaan doen als ze van d'r ouders iets later thuis mocht komen. Soms spijbelden we een dag en gingen we de hele dag iets doen. In de vakanties waren we samen wanneer et maar kon. Ik vertelde haar toen een dag dat ik verliefd was op d'r.. en zei alles wat ik gedurende dat jaar wilde maar niet durfde te zeggen. Ze reageerde blij.. maar tog teleurgesteld.. ze vertelde me dat ze ook gevoelens voor mij had maar dat d'r ouders en familie mij nooit zou accepteren en dat mijn verliefdheid wel zou wegtrekken en dat we beter een beetje afstand konden nemen van elkaar. Het leek alsof ze wel wou maar niet durfde vanwege die familiekwestie.

Na een lange discussie die dag zette ik d'r thuis af zoals ik elke dag deed. Ik was egt heartbroken. Ik mocht d'r niet meer bellen, niet meer komen ophalen. Ik heb me nog nooit zo slecht gevoeld als toen. Maar na een week belt ze mij.. ze wilde met me afspreken. Ik kwam d'r de volgende dag van school halen en ze vertelde mij dat ze ook verliefd was op mij en niet meer zonder me kon. Die dag hadden we voor het eerst gezoend en hadden we officieel een relatie. 8 maanden hebben we een relatie gehad zonder enig familielid van haar noch mijn kant ervan afwist. Alleen vrienden en vriendinnen wisten het. Na 8 maanden vertelde ik het aan mijn ouders. Het was voor hun even slikken want ook bij ons verwachten ouders dat hun zoon of dochter met een Hindoestaan thuis komt. Na een lang gesprek over wat ze voor mij betekent en wat ik wil, zeiden me ouders "je moet doen wat jouw gelukkig maakt". Ik bracht haar de week daarna bij mij thuis om kennis te maken. Sindsdien kwam ze wanneer het kon ff bij mij thuis en zette ik d'r daarna weer thuis af. 

3 maanden later kwamen we op een punt dat we allebei zeiden dat op z'n minst een verantwoordelijke van haar familie het moest weten.. we vonden allebei dat die tijd was gekomen. We begonnen met haar zus.. die het totaal niet had verwacht maar wel accepteerde. Ze vertelde wel dat hun ouders deze moslim/hindoe kwestie niet zouden accepteren. 

paar weken later liepen we in het winkelcentrum. Betrapt door d'r moeder.. ze stonden ong. 10 min. te praten en ze zei ik moet naar huis ik bel je later...alleen ze belde niet. Ik belde haar, d'r telefoon stond uit. Ik had de volgende dag gespijbeld om d'r op school op te wachten.. maar ze kwam niet. Ik wachtte tijdens pauzes, na schooltijd en d'r vriendinnen wisten ook niks. Die avond belt een jongen mij, haar neef. Hij wilde met mij "praten". We spraken af, ik kwam alleen.. hij stond daar met een groep. Hij dreigde me, vertelde dat ik nooit meer bij haar in de buurt mocht komen, en als dat wel gebeurde dat het heel slecht met mij zou aflopen. Ik schoof die dreigement opzij en stond die hele week nog elke dag na schooltijd voor d'r school te wachten, maar de rest van de week was ze "ziek" en telefoon uit. Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest doen. Ik besloot een dag om via haar zus te communiceren. Ik wachtte d'r 's ochtends op bij de bushalte, ik had een brief geschreven en vroeg of ze die aan haar wilde geven. Ik stelde veel vragen in die brief en ook de vraag of ze me een brief terug wilde schrijven. D'r zus belde mij die avond en zei "check je e-mail". Ze schreef me.. ze vertelde wat er allemaal was gebeurd. Ze was mishandeld door d'r vader, uitgemaakt voor hoer. Was die week opgesloten in d'r kamer en heeft elke dag gehuild. Ze zou vanaf de week daarop weer naar school gaan, maar d'r vader had d'r gedreigd dat als ze nog 1 x met mij betrapt zou worden, dat het haar dood zou worden. Sindsdien werd ik ook vaker telefonisch gewaarschuwd door een anoniem persoon. D'r zus moest d'r sindsdien elke dag van school halen. Maar van haar mocht het gelukkig nog wel, af en toe gingen we met z'n 3en wat doen. Naar de bios ofso. D'r zus moest er altijd bij zijn voor et geval dat ze telefonisch gecontroleerd worden door hun ouders. We vonden het erg maar het kon niet anders.. we zagen elkaar gemiddeld 1 dagje per week een paar uurtjes lang. 

Onze tijd samen was zeldzaam dus we besteedden het niet aan onze problemen maar na een tijdje moest het wel.. hoe moest dit nu verder..?? Ze zei dat ze van me hield, dat ze me niet kwijt wou maar d'r familie ook niet. Dat ze niet kon kiezen maar dat ze d'r ouders wel kwalijk nam dat ze haar dit aandoen en dat ze dit eigelijk had kunnen zien aankomen. Ze zei ook dat ze me niet liet gaan en dat we door zouden vechten. Dat ze het huis uit kon gaan en bij een vriendin op kamers kon gaan wonen maar dat wilde ik niet want dat zou de situatie alleen maar meer opfocken. Ik wilde dat ze d'r opleiding afmaakte. Ik zou hetzelfde doen en daarna zouden we serieuze kansen hebben om op eigen benen er wat van te maken. Ik was zooo blij dat ze dat zei want in dit soort drama's was dit meestal het einde. 

Ze kreeg langzamerhand iets meer vrijheid waardoor ik d'r weer kon bellen, afspreken nog wel steeds met d'r zus in de buurt maja.. met een blik op de toekomst hadden we er een goed gevoel bij. Iets minder dan een maand later besloten we een dagje naar Amsterdam te gaan. Met d'r zus erbij zou het zowiezo geen probleem zijn. Tot we ineens een vriend van d'r vader tegenkwamen.. die op het eerste gezicht heel vriendelijk deed. Ze zei namelijk dat ik een klasgenoot was en dat we voor een project de stad in moesten. Maar die vriend belde d'r vader. Toen ze thuis kwam brak de hel bij haar los. D'r zus belde me de volgende dag op, vertelde wat er was gebeurd, ze was zelf ook mishandeld omdat ze meewerkte. Ze vertelde me dat ik contact voorlopig kon vergeten en dat ze zelf contact met me zou opnemen. Wie kon die jongen in de stad natuurlijk anders zijn dan ik..

Telefoon weer uit.. ik dacht ik wacht d'r zus weer de volgende ochtend op maar dit x zei ze tegen me "ga weg!! voordat we allebei de lul zijn!!". Een week ging voorbij.. ik hoorde niks van d'r.. ik werd echt gek. Ik was bang dat d'r iets was overkomen. Op gegeven moment hield ik het niet meer en ging ik naar d'r huis, belde aan, zag iemand door de gordijnen kijken maar niemand deed open. Die avond werd ik weer telefonisch bedreigd. De volgende dag werd ik op weg van school naar huis opgewacht door een groepje van 6/7 jongens. Ik werd in elkaar geslagen en mes op me keel gedrukt. De volgende x zou het "echt me dood worden". Had een paar verwondingen, kneusingen. Ik heb geen aangifte gedaan, ook geen wraakactie of eigen familie ingelicht uit angst voor escalatie en dat ik alleen maar nog verder van d'r verwijderd zou zijn. 

Dit is 4 maanden geleden gebeurd, ik word nu echt helemaal gek. Ik kan niet meer naar school, kan me niet concentreren. De hele vakantie heb ik d'r 1 x snel gezien en bijna niet gesproken. Ik heb wel een brief toen van d'r gekregen. Ze schreef kort samengevat: dat we moesten volhouden, ook in moeilijke tijden en dat het goedkomt en dat ze me trouw blijft en dat niemand tussen ons kan komen. Dit schooljaar studeert ze af van HBO, ik volgend jaar. Het duurt nog zooo langg voordat ik eindelijk vast met d'r kan zijn. Een heel jaar. En het ergste is dat ik d'r nu nog steeds bijna niet zie en spreek. Ik weet niet hoe ik met d'r moet communiceren. Ik wacht constant wanhopig een bericht van d'r af. E-mails die ze vanaf school verstuurt, af en toe belt ze met een vriendin d'r tel. vanaf school. Dan is me dag weer helemaal goed.. s'avonds besef ik weer de werkelijkheid en ben ik weer sip. 

Het is voor ons nooit een moslim/hindoe kwestie geweest. We hadden al vaker besproken hoe we het zouden doen. We zouden elkaar's geloof respecteren. Zij bleef een moslima en ik Hindoest. Ik eet geen varken, zij ook geen rund. Als het op trouwen zou aankomen, dan alleen een receptie. 

Geef me jullie mening en/of advies a.u.b. Want dit maakt mij en haar echt kapot.

----------


## Affie

Namaste / Salaam,

het feit dat jullie heel veel voor elkaar voelen is prima.

Maar denk verder na. 

Wanneer jullie getrouwd zijn, zullen jullie ook wel kinderen willen. Welke opvoeding gaan jullie je kinderen meegeven? Gaan jullie uberhaupt nog iets aan je religie doen en eventueel doorgeven aan de kids. 

Zal zij blij zijn wanneer ze wordt verstoten door haar familie. En kun jij je nog wel vrij rond bewegen zonder steeds achterom te moeten kijken. 

het beste is om eerst zelf alles uit te stippelen met elkaar en dan evt de hukp van buitenaf inroepen zoals haar zus en jouw moeder. Dan er verder over praten. Zij zullen misschien wel de licht van een ander kant kunnen laten vallen. 

Hoe dan ook wees eerst zelf zeker van je zaak. Dan pas kun je een ander overtuigen van jullie beweegredenen, waarom julie samen verder willen. 

Ik zou je hierbij wel verder willen helpen evt via pm.

----------


## Thermopylae

Met een variatie op een bekende uitspraak zouden we ook kunnen zeggen; religie maakt (nogal eens) meer kapot dan je lief is.....

----------


## admirerofmw

Ik heb het met je te doen. Het is mischien hard wat ik nu ga zeggen, maar ja het moet toch gezegd worden. Er is alleen toekomst voor jullie relatie als er een van jullie zich bekeerd. OF jij moet Moslim worden of zij Hindoe. Je moet namelijk op lange termijn dezelfde levenvisie / ideology aanhangen. Het leven is namelijk al moelijk genoeg als je op hele wezenlijke zaken heel verschillend denkt, dan heeft dat weerslag op je relatie. Bovendien kom jij uit een collectieve cultuur en zij ook. Familie en vrienden zijn voor jullie beide bijna heilig. Die zijn niet vernigbaar. Zeker niet als er een zich bekeerd. Kortom kap ermee. Het lijkt nu moeilijk, maar is echt de makelijkste weg voor de toekomst. Vrouwen denken eerder emotioneel, dan rationeel. Laat je niet door haar wijmaken dat het allemaal wel goed komt. Kijk naar hoe je je nu voelt. Stel, dat dit nog 4 of 5 jaar doorgaat. Dan ben je de mooiste jaren van je leven kwijt. Jullie gaan dan ook nog eens elkaar van alles verweiten. Maar ja als je verliefd bent dan is logica ver te zoeken. Ik wens je in ieder geval veel sterkte.

----------


## Thermopylae

Inderdaad, het geluk van een individu is in deze 2 culturen in principe ondergeschikt aan datgene wat het collectief - de familie - wil.

Ca. een jaar geleden was er op tv een documentaire over "gemengde" huwelijken. Moslima en niet moslim worden verliefd op elkaar. Moslima vertelt dat thuis, en hommeles. Vader boos, dochter moet onmiddellijk hiermede stoppen. Na lange tijd van praten en ruzies, zegt dochter ik ga toch met de man van mijn dromen trouwen, waarop de vader zegt, als je toch gaat trouwen zal niemand van het gezin op de huwelijksdag komen, en we willen niets meer met je te maken hebben. Op de huwelijksdag inderdaad geen vader, moeder en broers en zusters van de bruid aanwezig. Moslima vertelde, dat na enige tijd echter broers en zussen bij haar thuis kwamen om te vertellen, dat zij in ieder geval de banden weer wilden aanhalen. Vader en moeder echter niet meer gezien. Natuurlijk vond zij dit erg vertelde ze, maar zij was erg gelukkig met haar man en de 2 kinderen die in de loop van de tijd waren geboren. 5 jaar na het huwelijk werd er aangebeld en stonden tot haar grote verrassing haar vader en moeder op de stoep! Er werd veel gepraat en alles werd bijgelegd. De vader vertelde, dat hij en zij vrouw het enorm moeilijk hadden gehad met deze hele zaak. Was teleurgesteld in zijn dochter maar ook kwaad op haar. Ook had hij het gevoel, dat als hij in het koffiehuis kwam, dat de mannen stilvielen, dus over zijn gezin aan het roddelen waren en hem achter zijn rug uitlachten. Met het verstrijken van de jaren werd het echter moeilijker vertelde hij, omdat hij zijn dochter mistte, zeker toen hij via via hoorde dat er inmiddels 2 kleinkinderen waren, die zij dus nog nooit hadden gezien. Hij merkte ook dat zijn vrouw het er steeds moeilijker mee kreeg, dus de stoute schoenen aangetrokken, de zaak nog eens met elkaar besproken en beslist, de banden met hun dochter weer te gaan herstellen. Inmiddels was alles weer koek en ei, en de vader zei dat de schoonzoon respect voor hem en zijn vrouw had en altijd hulpvaardig was tegenover hen, zodat zij hem inmiddels beschouwden als een zoon. De vader vertelde nog, dat hij nadat het weer was goedgemaakt, hij naar het koffiehuis was gegaan, en een ieder had verteld, dat de kontakten met zijn dochter weer waren hersteld, dat hij er achteraf spijt van had, dat hij dat niet eerder had gedaan, en dat het hem niets kon schelen hoe de mensen in de gemeenschap er over dachten! 

Het andere geval ging over een moslim die verliefd was geworden op een niet moslim. Hier bleek sprake van een vrijwel zelfde scenario als in het andere geval. Grote ruzies thuis. Toch zijn zin doorgezet. Geen ouders en broers en zussen op de bruiloft. Ook hier de broers en zussen die het na een tijdje toch weer op de stoep staan, terwijl vader en moeder niets meer van hem wilden weten. Allen hier was ca 3 jaar na het huwelijk nog niets van de vader en moeder vernomen. De man vertelde, dat hij natuurlijk hoopte, dat op termijn het contact met zijn ouders weer zou worden hersteld, maar hij zij ook, dat het zijn leven was en dat hij heel gelukkig was met zijn vrouw.

In deze 2 gevallen hebben de geliefden elkaar toch gekregen. Overigens werd door de moslima en moslim wel gesproken over grote ruzies thuis, maar niet over opsluiten in huis, of zelfs dreigen met doodmaken
.

----------


## miss piggy

Beste Shikar,

Latsige kwestie...volg je hart zou ik zeggen.
Als twee geliefden voor elkaar kiezen dan doet de rest er niet meer toe zolang jullie er mee kunnen leven.

Zij een leven zonder haar famillie en jij zit tussen twee vuren.

Als jullie daadwerkelijk van elkaar houden en alles besproken hoe jullie het willen anpakken (dus ook wat betreft eventuele kinderen in de toekomst en de opvoeding etc etc tec) dan zou ik zeggen de moeilijkste weg is in het begin moeizaam maar daarna werpt het zijn vruchten af.

Ik heb makkelijk praten ...weet niet wat ik gedaan zou hebben...kies voor jullie eigen geluk...het is jullie leven!

En hoop dat haar ouders bij zullen draaien op den duur.

Ik hoop dat jullie samen een gelukkig leven kunnen opbouwen.
Het is jullie gegund.

----------


## miss piggy

Beste Shikar,

Wilde nog even iets toevoegen.

Gezien jullie leeftijd zou ik niet al te overhaaste beslissingen nemen (begrijp me niet verkeerd) jullie weten heus wel wat jullie voor elkaar voelen alleen is het zo dat je gaandeweg erg verandert nog.

Als ik zie hoe ikzelf de afgelopen jaren ben gegroeid (mentaal) en hoe ik tegen dingen aan kijk vergeleken met toen ik twintig was (een wereld van verschil)

Doe het rustig aan...maak jullie studie af...en kijk dan hoe jullie het verder willen aanpakken.

Heel veel geluk toegewenst.

----------


## Shikhar

Hallo mensen, 

Als eerst wil ik jullie bedanken voor jullie reacties.

Ik heb vanaf het moment sinds ik dit bericht heb geplaatst nog een paar x contact gehad met mijn geliefde, zowel via e-mail als telefonisch. De dingen die uit onze gesprekken kwamen waren wel positief dus daar ben ik wel blij om. Waar ik minder blij om was, was dat we beiden concludeerden dat het nog wel eens zo een tijdje door kan gaan en dat we in een sleur te recht kunnen komen. We hebben elkaar gestimuleerd om onze opleiding niet te verwaarlozen, we zien het dan ook als de basis van onze toekomst. Ze heeft me gevraagd om haar de tijd te geven om alles op orde te laten zetten, daarna kunnen we weer heel rustig en geleidelijk de draad oppakken en wilt ze haar ouders duidelijk maken wat ze voor me voelt en hoe ze van hen verwacht daarmee om te gaan. Het is ff doorbijten.. maar ik heb er wel een goed gevoel over. 

Bedankt voor jullie tijd en aandacht,

Shikhar

----------


## miss piggy

Hoi Shikar,

Wat goed dat jullie het e.e.a. op een rijtje hebben gezet.

Het heeft inderdaad tijd nodig en het lijkt mij het verstandig dat de gemoederen gesust worden.

Zo wint zij weer vertrouwen van haar ouders (met als gevolg meer vrijheden) zodat jullie elkaar weer kunnen ontmoeten.

Ik wens jullie beiden heel veel geluk,hoop & liefde.

Het zou heel leuk zijn als we een aantal jaren verder zijn en we hier kunnen lezen hoe het jullie vergaan is.

Zo kunnen anderen in een soortgelijke siuatie hier van leren.

Groetjes

----------


## Shikhar

Hey miss piggy,

Heel erg bedankt voor je steun.. als de dingen weer beter gaan dan kom ik het zeker weer hier ff langs. 

groetjes,

----------


## miss piggy

Het ga jullie goed!

 :Wink:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Als je echt van haar houdt, laat je haar met rust zodat ze je los kan laten. Het lijkt me niet in haar belang als jullie samen zijn. Dus hou op om alleen aan jezelf te denken.

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *Hallo,
> 
> Mijn naam is Shikhar en ik ben een Hindoestaanse jongen van 21 jaar oud. Ik zit met een liefdesdrama en weet niet waar ik ermee heen moet. Ik hoop dat ik via jullie misschien iets wijzer kan worden. Tis een nogal lang verhaal dus als je niet meer dan 5 min. eraan wilt besteden.. skip et dan maar. 
> 
> Bijna 3 jaar geleden leerde ik een Marokkaanse meid op school kennen. We zaten bij 2 vakken bij elkaar in de klas. Zij zat altijd voor mij. Ik leerde haar tijdens de lessen een beetje kennen en vanaf het begin klikte het eigenlijk al, we konden met elkaar praten en lachen. We gingen met elkaar om in de pauzes.. steeds vaker en op gegeven moment waren we elke pauze samen. Na een tijdje gingen we ook na schooltijd afspreken. We gingen vaker de stad in of ff ergens wat drinken. 
> 
> Ik had vanaf het begin al gevoelens voor d'r en die werden steeds maar sterker. Ik was op gegeven moment tot over me oren verliefd op d'r. Ze wist het wel want ik verraadde mezelf af en toe ook al probeerde ik het nog geheim te houden.. maar ze vond het niet erg.. sterker nog er kwam bij haar juist elke x een verlegen lachje van af. Na een jaar een intieme vriendschap hebben opgebouwd was ik nog steeds verliefd. Ik dacht eerst dat het tijdelijk was en wel zou wegtrekken maar dat ging gewoon niet. Ik zat toen niet meer bij d'r op school maar, kwam d'r wel elke dag halen zodat ik haar met de bus thuis kon brengen of af en toe nog na schooltijd ff wat leuks samen konden gaan doen als ze van d'r ouders iets later thuis mocht komen. Soms spijbelden we een dag en gingen we de hele dag iets doen. In de vakanties waren we samen wanneer et maar kon. Ik vertelde haar toen een dag dat ik verliefd was op d'r.. en zei alles wat ik gedurende dat jaar wilde maar niet durfde te zeggen. Ze reageerde blij.. maar tog teleurgesteld.. ze vertelde me dat ze ook gevoelens voor mij had maar dat d'r ouders en familie mij nooit zou accepteren en dat mijn verliefdheid wel zou wegtrekken en dat we beter een beetje afstand konden nemen van elkaar. Het leek alsof ze wel wou maar niet durfde vanwege die familiekwestie.
> 
> ...




Wat ben jij goed zeg...je definitie om een moslim en Hindoe te scheiden door te vermelden: *Ik eet geen varken, zij ook geen rund.*

Dat jij haar geloof door zo'n simplistiche definitie kan aanduiden, ben ik blij dat ze van jou wordt afgeschermd.
Sorry hoor, maar hoe kan een Hindoe met een Moslim een gezin stichten die het welbehagen van De Enige Eeuwig Levende Schepper kan rekenen? Kijk, het feit dat jij geen varkensvlees eet (heel goed van jou) en dat zij geen rundvlees eet (wat een onzin van haar is, want zij mag dat wel) dat betekent nog steeds niet dat jij toegestaan voor haar bent of andersom.....het feit blijft dat jij een veel goden aanbidder bent!!!

IK hoop inchAllah dat Allah het meisje zal behoeden een grote vergissingte maken.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *Wat ben jij goed zeg...je definitie om een moslim en Hindoe te scheiden door te vermelden: Ik eet geen varken, zij ook geen rund.
> 
> Dat jij haar geloof door zo'n simplistiche definitie kan aanduiden, ben ik blij dat ze van jou wordt afgeschermd.
> Sorry hoor, maar hoe kan een Hindoe met een Moslim een gezin stichten die het welbehagen van De Enige Eeuwig Levende Schepper kan rekenen? Kijk, het feit dat jij geen varkensvlees eet (heel goed van jou) en dat zij geen rundvlees eet (wat een onzin van haar is, want zij mag dat wel) dat betekent nog steeds niet dat jij toegestaan voor haar bent of andersom.....het feit blijft dat jij een veel goden aanbidder bent!!!
> 
> IK hoop inchAllah dat Allah het meisje zal behoeden een grote vergissingte maken.*


Amien

----------


## Joesoef

Gaat niet werken. Dit alles mag in jouw cultuur geen probleem zijn in dat van haar wel. Dat dat ouderwets is mag je vinden, blijft staan dat zij er mee te maken heeft en krijgt. De verschillen zijn groot en de vraag is of liefde de rede kan overwinnen. Als het niet lukt kan jij terug, zij niet.

Geef je om haar verlaat haar dan. Liefdes verdriet is naar maar het slijt snel als je jong bent.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *Wat ben jij goed zeg...je definitie om een moslim en Hindoe te scheiden door te vermelden: Ik eet geen varken, zij ook geen rund.
> 
> Dat jij haar geloof door zo'n simplistiche definitie kan aanduiden, ben ik blij dat ze van jou wordt afgeschermd.
> Sorry hoor, maar hoe kan een Hindoe met een Moslim een gezin stichten die het welbehagen van De Enige Eeuwig Levende Schepper kan rekenen? Kijk, het feit dat jij geen varkensvlees eet (heel goed van jou) en dat zij geen rundvlees eet (wat een onzin van haar is, want zij mag dat wel) dat betekent nog steeds niet dat jij toegestaan voor haar bent of andersom.....het feit blijft dat jij een veel goden aanbidder bent!!!
> 
> IK hoop inchAllah dat Allah het meisje zal behoeden een grote vergissingte maken.*


Of wij voor elkaar bestemd zijn of dat onze liefde toegestaan is, is niet aan jouw om te oordelen. Behoorlijk hypocriet van jouw om op basis van mijn geloof onze liefde af te keuren. Ik duid jullie geloof helemaal niet simplistisch aan, maar aangezien het 1 van de strenge basisregels is, toon ik mijn respect door me daaraan te houden. Hetzelfde doet zij voor mij. Voordat je mij bestempelt als een "veel goden aanbidder" is het misschien verstandig om je eens te verdiepen in het Hindoesme. Dan zul je zien waar ons geloof nou echt om draait en dat de kern van ons geloof veel dieper ligt dan alleen de afbeeldingen van de goden die jij ziet. 

En wat betreft Dolle Fatima, jij zei: "Als je echt van haar houdt, laat je haar met rust zodat ze je los kan laten. Het lijkt me niet in haar belang als jullie samen zijn. Dus hou op om alleen aan jezelf te denken."

Denk ik alleen maar aan mezelf of haar familie? Haar familie is degene die onze liefde niet toestaat terwijl ze duidelijk aangeeft met mij gelukkig te zijn. Wie denkt hier dan aan zichzelf? Ik wil niet met me vinger naar haar familie wijsen, maar beschuldig mij dan ook niet ten onrechte van egosme. Ik denk niet aan mezelf, ik denk aan haar en mij samen. Het is in ONS belang dat WIJ samen zijn. 

Toen ik haar vertelde dat ik deze topic geopend had, zei ze al dat ik dit soort reacties kon verwachten maar ook dat ik me er niks van aan moet trekken en dat het geen invloed zal hebben op onze relatie. Ik ga nog steeds met haar en daar zal niks aan veranderen. Ik kom hier eigenlijk om te vertellen wat er in de afgelopen periode is gebeurd. Het contact tussen mij en haar is namelijk weer versterkt. We zien elkaar weer regelmatig en haar moeder weet daar nu ook van. Ze tolereert het wel, maar accepteert het nog niet. Wat zich precies achter de schermen heeft afgespeelt dat haar moeder het nu weet en tolereert, is een lang verhaal en houd ik liever voor mezelf. Maar het komt erop neer dat ze haar dochter liever gelukkig ziet dan dood.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *
> En wat betreft Dolle Fatima, jij zei: "Als je echt van haar houdt, laat je haar met rust zodat ze je los kan laten. Het lijkt me niet in haar belang als jullie samen zijn. Dus hou op om alleen aan jezelf te denken."
> 
> Denk ik alleen maar aan mezelf of haar familie? Haar familie is degene die onze liefde niet toestaat terwijl ze duidelijk aangeeft met mij gelukkig te zijn. Wie denkt hier dan aan zichzelf? Ik wil niet met me vinger naar haar familie wijsen, maar beschuldig mij dan ook niet ten onrechte van egosme. Ik denk niet aan mezelf, ik denk aan haar en mij samen. Het is in ONS belang dat WIJ samen zijn.*


*

Helaas bestaat het leven niet alleen uit bloemetjes, en is het niet het voornaamste levensdoel om 'gelukkig' te zijn.
Wij zijn hier op aarde om onze God te dienen, zodat wij het leven hierna, het echte leven, hiervan de vruchten kunnen plukken. Haar ouders weten dat, en ze weten ook dat hun dochter zich bezighoudt met dingen die haram zijn. Ze willen haar beschermen tegen de Hel, omdat ze van haar houden. Maar jullie interesseert dat niet, jullie lopen je emoties, gevoelens en lusten achterna, en denken daarbij alleen aan de korte termijn (dit leven, wat helaas een keer ophoudt) en aan jezelf. 





Maar het komt erop neer dat ze haar dochter liever gelukkig ziet dan dood.


*Ow en wat moet ik begrijpen uit deze dramatiek. Dat mevrouw de borderliner met zelfmoord is gaan dreigen? Wat een egoistisch mens zeg, en dat terwijl haar ouders zoveel om haar geven.

----------


## Thermopylae

Ik begrijp, dat het voor een ouder een grote schok is, als een kind naar een ander geloof wil overstappen, en/of met iemand van een ander geloof wil trouwen.

Maar mag niet ieder mens zelf beslissen hoe hij/zij zijn/haar leven wil inrichten?

Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> 
> Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"?*


Uit welk jaren 60 boek maatschappijleer heb je dat nou weer gehaald?

----------


## Thermopylae

Er hebben ook in de laatste jaren nog artikelen in de krant gestaan over moslim vrouwen die werden vermoord door vader, broer of een neefje - nog niet 18 jaar, dus scheelt in de strafmaat hopen ze - omdat de vrouw in kwestie een relatie had met een niet moslimman, of op andere wijze te westers was geworden in de ogen van de familie. Dus wel degelijk in de 21e eeuw.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Er hebben ook in de laatste jaren nog artikelen in de krant gestaan over moslim vrouwen*


Ow ja, moslimvrouwen in de krant, ja ja de krant, zooooooooooooooooooooooo'n betrouwbare bron is dat ook he. En als er met 900 mensen niks gebeurd, en met eentje wel, staat dat er ook in natuurlijk.

Hollanders als jij moeten eens een keer islam en cultuur uit elkaar leren houden en ophouden met dat ouderwetse, uit de tijd zijnde, sociologische gezwam. Al die onderzoeken die ik hierover gelezen hebben zijn zo misselijkmakend he.

Ow ja, en niet teveen naar Ayaan luisteren, die is wacko.

----------


## Thermopylae

__________________
Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima.
Ow ja, moslimvrouwen in de krant, ja,ja de krant zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon betrouwbare bron is dat ook he.

De Kranten hebben deze voorvallen gelogen? Ik heb toch echt o.a. in het journaal de Turkse officier van justitie gezien, die vertelde dat de vader die zijn dochter naar Turkije had gelokt en haar had doodgeschoten niet behoefde te rekenen op een lichte straf, omdat hij zijn dochter had gedood om de geschonden familie-eer te redden. Of ook gewoon in scne gezet?
"En als er met 900 mensen niks gebeurd, en met eentje wel, staat dat er ook in natuurlijk.

Sinds wanneer wordt er in een krant artikelen geplaatst, dat mensen NIET zijn vermoord?

Hollanders als jij moeten eens een keer islam en cultuur uit elkaar leren houden en ophouden met dat ouderwetse, en uit de tijd zijnde, sociologische gezwam. Al die onderzoeken die ik hierover gelezen hebben zijn zo misselijkmakend he


Maakt het voor een vrouw veel verschil of zij wordt vermoord op basis van cultuur of op basis van de islam?

Ow, en niet teveel luisteren naar Ayaan, die is wacko

Daar luister ik toch al niet naar. Zij is daarmate fanatiek bezig dat zij de nuance geheel uit het oog verliest.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *__________________
> Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima.
> Ow ja, moslimvrouwen in de krant, ja,ja de krant zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon betrouwbare bron is dat ook he.
> 
> De Kranten hebben deze voorvallen gelogen? Ik heb toch echt o.a. in het journaal de Turkse officier van justitie gezien, die vertelde dat de vader die zijn dochter naar Turkije had gelokt en haar had doodgeschoten niet behoefde te rekenen op een lichte straf, omdat hij zijn dochter had gedood om de geschonden familie-eer te redden. Of ook gewoon in scne gezet?
> *


Schatje dit soort discussie zijn altijd zo vermoeid en uiteindelijk nutteloos dat ik het maar 1 keer ga zeggen: dit heeft niks met Islam te maken, maar met cultuur. Diezelfde machocultuur kun je ook in niet-islamitische landen in die regio vinden zoals Griekenland, Italie en de balkan.

----------


## EL-Imraan

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
*Behoorlijk hypocriet van jouw* om op basis van mijn geloof onze liefde af te keuren. Ik duid jullie geloof helemaal niet simplistisch aan, maar aangezien *het 1 van de strenge basisregels*  is, toon ik mijn respect door me daaraan te houden. Hetzelfde doet zij voor mij. 

=====================================
Als het een van de strenge basisregels is, dan moet je maar wat meer in de Islam verdiepen dat het trouwen met een veel goden aanbidder een nog strengere verbodene is. Gelukkig maar.
Als je het gezond verstand niet eens hebt om te beseffen dat er maar EEN Schepper is die jou en jouw goden die jij aanbidt, heeft geschapen, dan zou ik elk williekeurig meisje een advies te geven om niet met een dergelijk persoon te trouwen.

dit omdat je aanhaalde wat streng is.....

Nu je kennis hebt genomen wat voor haar streng verboden is - namelijk een omgang met jou te hebben, laatstaan met jou te trouwen - zul je vast niet zo egoistisch en hypocriet zijn om haar met rust te laten....toch? Want je zei dat je respect voor haar geloof hebt...toch?
be a good cow....euh ik bedoel a men and do the reight thing.  :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Schatje dit soort discussie zijn altijd zo vermoeid en uiteindelijk nutteloos dat ik het maar 1 keer ga zeggen: dit heeft niks met Islam te maken, maar met cultuur. Diezelfde machocultuur kun je ook in niet-islamitische landen in die regio vinden zoals Griekenland, Italie en de balkan.*



Het begon met mijn simpele vraag: Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"?

Daarop schreef je: Uit welk jaren 60 boek maatschappijleer heb je dat nou weer gehaald?
Ik heb laatste nog een documentaire gezien, waar werd ingegaan op de gemengde huwelijken, in dit geval een moslima trouwde met een niet moslim en een moslim trouwde met een niet moslima. Daarin vertelde de vader van de moslima o.a. dat hij het vreselijk vond, dat gepraat in de gemeenschap dat hun dochter met een niet moslim een relatie had. Het ging zelfs zo ver, dat als hij naar het koffiehuis ging, hij het gevoel had, dat als hij binnen kwam er een stilte viel omdat ze net over zijn gezin hadden zitten roddelen! Stom toevallig net het enige moslimgezin geweest, waarbij men zo denkt? 
In Zaandam werd met een aantal messteken een einde aan het leven gemaakt van een jonge moslima. De dader een neefje, verklaarde later, dat zij moest sterven, omdat ze schande over de familie bracht daar ze een relatie onderhield met een niet moslimman. 
Zie ook de vader die zijn dochter meelokt naar Turkije en haar daar doodschiet om deze reden.
Dus niks verhalen uit een maatschappijleerboek uit de 60ger jaren van de vorige eeuw, maar gewoon de hedendaagse barre werkelijkheid.

Ook schreef je: Ow ja, moslimvrouwen in de krant, ja,ja de krant zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
n betrouwbare bron is dat ook he.
Waarom de kranten die van dit soort (recht)zaken verslag doen beschuldigen dat zij onwaarheid schrijven?

----------


## Dima_Dima_ana

Hi shikhar,

Het is lastig voor jullie, maar we moeten ook beetje reel blijven. verliefdheid is niet alles.een gezin stichten heb je aantal dingen nodig dan verliefd zijn. 
uit mijn eigen ervaring (ik ben getrouwd en vader van twee kindren) wil je zeggen, bij jullie begint het zoet en daarna wordt zuur en vervolgens eindigd bitter. Ik raad je af om door te gaan vanwege aantal reden:
1- je bent geen mouslim, dus het niet toegestaan dat je vriendien met je trouwt (als mouslima mag niet)
2-je wordt nooit geaccepteerd noch bij haar familie noch in de marokkaanse gemeenschap.
3-cultuur botssing, marokkaanen en hyndou hebben helemaal niks samen
4-Denk aan de kinderen
5- het meisje wordt door haar familie afgestoot (of geddeltelijk ongewaardeerd)
6- je loopt en risico op je gezondeheid er lopen steeds van die gekke marokkaanen die de boel met geweld willen oplossen.

Ik hoop dat je wat aan hebt en let beter op je studie en zoek een andere vrouw die ook hyndou is.

groetjes

----------


## miss piggy

Lieve mensen,

We dwalen af...en voeren discussies die zeker belangrijk zijn maar NIET gepast hier in dit topic!

Wat ik persoonlijk vind en wat ik zou doen is mijn ding en zal zeker nooit een ander niet respecteren of aanvallen omdat hij/zij anders doet.

Zoals eerder werd vermeld er is een goede en een slechte pad die we kunnen bewandelen en het is aan jezelf om die keuze te maken.

ZULLEN WE OPHOUDEN MET HET AANHALEN VAN ""MIJN GELOOF IS BETER WANT...""

Shikar ben blij te horen dat jullie band is versterkt.
Nogmaals ik wens jullie alle goeds toe in de wereld en zoals je toekomstige vrouw al zei dit soort reakties blijf je altijd houden.

Vind het wel jammer...laat een ander in zijn waarde en open zelf een topic met wat wel en niet mag in de islam of in het hndoeisme of welk geloof dan ook.

Begrijp me niet verkerd hoor lieve mensen val niemand aan en heb respect voor jullie mening maar heb ook respect voor de keuze van Shikar en diens vriendin...goed of niet goed.
Dat is aan een iemand te oordelen .


Vrede en een gezegende ramadan aan jullie allen.

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door miss piggy_ 
> *Lieve mensen,
> 
> We dwalen af...en voeren discussies die zeker belangrijk zijn maar NIET gepast hier in dit topic!
> 
> Wat ik persoonlijk vind en wat ik zou doen is mijn ding en zal zeker nooit een ander niet respecteren of aanvallen omdat hij/zij anders doet.
> 
> Zoals eerder werd vermeld er is een goede en een slechte pad die we kunnen bewandelen en het is aan jezelf om die keuze te maken.
> 
> ...


*Dit valt me erg tegen van je.......miss P. 
Waar blijft zoiets als opkomen voor je broeder/zuster in de Islam......ik min acht die relatie tussen die twee als dat ik het voor mezelf of voor mijn zus of voor mij schoonzus of een andere moslima zou doen. 

Waar blijft zoiets als " Elkaar sporen tot het goede en het verbieden van het slechte" Ik wens het goede zoal sik het zou willen wensen voor elk andere broeder van mij in mijn geloof.

Is dit hoe ze haar ouders - en in het bijzonder haar moeder - die haar in moeilijkheden heeft gedragen en met smart heeft gebaard, dankbaarheid moet tonen? Haar moeder die pas gaat zitten als haar kind slaapt en dat zij pas gaat eten als haar kind gegeten heeft? Was het haar moeder niet die haar met al haar hart met liefde deed opgroeien en beschermen in de hoop dat zij ooit op een dag haar moeder dankbaar zou zijn omdat zij over haar ontfermd heeft toen ze zo kwetsbaar en over gelaten aan het lot die Allah voor het bestemd had.


Waar blijft deze dag, waar haar moeder op zit te wachten? Dat ze haar kind die zij met veel liefde en geduld deed groot brengen, dankzij Allah.
Waar blijft de dankbaarheid jegens Allah die haar groot heeft gebracht en jegens haar ouders?

En nu zij groot is en kracht heeft haar eigen benen kan zij staan en doen wat zij wil.....en doet al datgene dat Allah voor haar verboden heeft.
En als zij tot hem zou terug keren (door Toubah) zou Hij haar accepteren alsof ze nooit iets heeft gedaan.

Zou jij jezelf door een veel goden aanbidder van je kostbaarste bezit doen willen ontnemen? Dan heb ik het niet over de maagdelijkheid, want daar valt overheen te leven - niet dat ik hier te licht over denk -, maar meer het kostbaarste in de zin dat zij de liefde van haar ouders en Allah de rug zou toekeren...alsof zij van een boom is gevallen.

Waar is jouw plicht om je broeder/zuster tot het goede aan te sporen* .....

----------


## Yasjj

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Ik begrijp, dat het voor een ouder een grote schok is, als een kind naar een ander geloof wil overstappen, en/of met iemand van een ander geloof wil trouwen.
> 
> Maar mag niet ieder mens zelf beslissen hoe hij/zij zijn/haar leven wil inrichten?
> 
> Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"?*


HOERAAA !!!  :handbang:  


Ik sluit me zooo ontzettend bij je aan !!  :grote grijns:  


Ik vind dat mensen moeten ophouden met het kijken naar ANDEREN !!! 
En dan heb ik het niet alleen over Marokkanen, maar net zo goed over de Hindoestanen, de Turken, en alle andere culturen waarin mensen onderdrukt worden door familie/kennissen zodat er niet gepraat wordt...

Het verhaal van Shikhar, ik hoop echt dat, als het ware liefde is, dat die 2 dan uiteindelijk bij elkaar komen !! 

Ik was ooit ook HINDOE... alleen ben ik Moslim geworden... en sinds kort heb ik een marokkaanse vriend....

Mijn ouders vinden het niet goed dat ik ben bekeerd, noch dat ik een Marokkaan als vriend heb.. maar hij en ik zijn gelukkig zo...

Maar als ik Hindoe was, was ik net zo gelukkig met hem geweest, dat kan ik je nu al op een blaadje meegeven...

Het feit dat k m0slim ben, heeft het voor zijn familie alleen maar makkelijker gemaakt, maar voor ons 2 maakte het geen barst uit...

Liefde kent geen grenzen... Mensen wel....

Leer nou 's een keer met je hart te kijken !! 


Thallaaa!

----------


## miss piggy

Beste el Imraan,

Was niet verbaasd toen ik je berichtje las...had het wel verwacht!

Ik sta mijn broeders en zusters ten alle tijde bij en als je mijn bericht goed leest dan zul je merken dat ik alleen probeer te zeggen dat er een iemand is die mag oordelen.

Een ieder mag zijn/haar mening geven en het is zelfs je verplichting als moslim zijnde om je broeder/zuster het juiste pad te wijzen.

Maar in het geval van Shikar hij belijd een ander gellof en het feit dat hij kiest voor een moslima wil niet per definitie zeggen dat we hem daarvoor moeten aanrekenen...integendeel hij kiest voor een moslima en zij keist voor hem.

Het enigste wat ik hun als mens wens is dat ze gelukkig worden en dat ze elkaar respecteren.

Je weet niet wat de toekomst brengen zal ...je hebt je mening geven en daar is niets mis mee...maar ga geen ellenlange discussies aan met iemand die zijn keuze al gemaakt heeft.

Jij zou het toch ook niet leuk vinden als er een jehova getuige op je stoep staat en jou ervan wil overtuigen om jehova te worden?

Shikar heeft voor haar gekozen en zei duidelijk voor hem...haar ouders en waarschijnlijk zijn ouders zullen hier niet mee eens zijn maar alles gebeurd met een reden.

laten we de rollen eens omdraaien wedden dat menigeen er minder moeite mee zou hebben!

Gezegende ramadan

p.s.  :Wink:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Het begon met mijn simpele vraag: Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"?
> 
> Daarop schreef je: Uit welk jaren 60 boek maatschappijleer heb je dat nou weer gehaald?
> Ik heb laatste nog een documentaire gezien, waar werd ingegaan op de gemengde huwelijken, in dit geval een moslima trouwde met een niet moslim en een moslim trouwde met een niet moslima. Daarin vertelde de vader van de moslima o.a. dat hij het vreselijk vond, dat gepraat in de gemeenschap dat hun dochter met een niet moslim een relatie had. Het ging zelfs zo ver, dat als hij naar het koffiehuis ging, hij het gevoel had, dat als hij binnen kwam er een stilte viel omdat ze net over zijn gezin hadden zitten roddelen! Stom toevallig net het enige moslimgezin geweest, waarbij men zo denkt? 
> In Zaandam werd met een aantal messteken een einde aan het leven gemaakt van een jonge moslima. De dader een neefje, verklaarde later, dat zij moest sterven, omdat ze schande over de familie bracht daar ze een relatie onderhield met een niet moslimman. 
> Zie ook de vader die zijn dochter meelokt naar Turkije en haar daar doodschiet om deze reden.
> Dus niks verhalen uit een maatschappijleerboek uit de 60ger jaren van de vorige eeuw, maar gewoon de hedendaagse barre werkelijkheid.
> 
> ...



Nogmaals:




> Schatje dit soort discussie zijn altijd zo vermoeid en uiteindelijk nutteloos dat ik het maar 1 keer ga zeggen: dit heeft niks met Islam te maken, maar met cultuur. Diezelfde machocultuur kun je ook in niet-islamitische landen in die regio vinden zoals Griekenland, Italie en de balkan.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nogmaals:*


Dolle Fatima, dat je schrijft dat we uit elkaar moeten houden,welke zaken gebeuren op basis van de islam en welke op basis van cultuur is natuurlijk waar. 
Wat ik alleen nog niet zo goed begrijp is de context waarin je dat schrijft. 

Ik schreef in een reactie in dit onderwerp o.a.: "Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"?"

Hierop gaf jij als antwoord:

quote: 
Geplaatst door Thermopylae 


Zouden de ouders niet (mede) tegen een gemengd huwelijk zijn, i.v.m. alle praatjes in de gemeenschap, omdat hun dochter met een niet moslim zou trouwen en de "schande"? 


"Uit welk jaren 60 boek maatschappijleer heb je dat nou weer gehaald?"

Ik kon daar uit niet anders opmaken, dan dat je meende, dat deze reden - het geroddel in de gemeenschap/ schande - maar onzin is, of vroeger wel speelde (60jaren boek), maar nu dus niet meer.
Vandaar dat ik nog een paar gevallen aanhaalden, die nog maar kort geleden hadden plaatsgevonden.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Dolle Fatima, dat je schrijft dat we uit elkaar moeten houden,welke zaken gebeuren op basis van de islam en welke op basis van cultuur is natuurlijk waar. 
> Wat ik alleen nog niet zo goed begrijp is de context waarin je dat schrijft. 
> 
> Ik schreef ....................................
> Ik kon daar uit niet anders opmaken, dan dat je meende, dat deze reden - het geroddel in de gemeenschap/ schande - maar onzin is, of vroeger wel speelde (60jaren boek), maar nu dus niet meer.
> Vandaar dat ik nog een paar gevallen aanhaalden, die nog maar kort geleden hadden plaatsgevonden.*


Wat ik bedoelde met dat jaren 60 maatschappeijleer boek, is dat dat verhaal over 'schande' (de vrouwen dragen de familie-eer, de man vertegenwoordigd de familie naar de buitenwereld toe bladiebla), zo'n typisch theoretisch, achterhaald, sociologisch verhaaltje is. Het doet me denken aan oude sociologische boeken, waarvan je delen terug vindt in onder andere boeken voor Maatschappijleer en godsdienstonderwijs ('Mohammedaanse meisjes behouden de maagdelijkheid tot aan het huwelijk en worden door hun vaders op jonge leeftijd uitgehuwelijkt')., waarin Moslims beschreven worden als een soort exotische diersoort en Turken en Marokkanen vaak op 1 hoop gegooid worden, omdat ze beiden vaak Moslim zijn, en dat terwijl ze twee totaal andere culturen hebben.

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Yasjj_ 
> *Het feit dat k m0slim ben, heeft het voor zijn familie alleen maar makkelijker gemaakt, maar voor ons 2 maakte het geen barst uit...
> 
> Liefde kent geen grenzen... Mensen wel....
> *



Bovenstaande vind ik nou zo'n dom uitspraak en dat kan je eigenlijk wel een beetje verwachten van iemand die bekeerd is voor iemand ipv je bekeren voor De Enige Schepper.

Jouw bekering is blijkbaar - zoals ik zo uit jouw woorden haal - puur omwille van die jongen en om zijn zijn familie aan jullie kant te hebben.
Dat is pas echt liefdeloos moslim zijn.
Noch jij noch je vriend/man weten wat moslim zijnde werkelijk inhoudt.
maar ik ben blij dat jullie gelukkig zijn.....

ik vergelijk jou situatie als die van een man die van zijn vrouw verlangt een hoofddoek te dragen wanneer zij naar naar haar schoonouders gaat. De jongen wil dan liever dat zijn vrouw dan een hoofddoek gaat dragen omwille van zijn ouders....ipv een hoofddoek te dragen omdat het een verplichting is die iedere moslimvrouw opgelegd is in de islam door Allah.

Dan moet je maar eens afvragen of dat deze twee wel weten wat de Islam inhoudt?

Dus als jij zegt....*Het feit dat k m0slim ben, heeft het voor zijn familie alleen maar makkelijker gemaakt, maar voor ons 2 maakte het geen barst uit...* 
Dan heb je nog steeds niet het zoete van de islam geproefd....in de islam is de man verantwoordelijk voor de vrouw. Dus als jouw man dit goed vindt, valt dit onder zijn verantwoordelijkheid en dient hij ooit op een Geweldige Dag rekenschap af te leggen.


Ik ken vrouwen die omwille van de man zijn bekeerd en als ze uitelkaar gaan, valt de vrouw al te graag in haar oude (ongeloof) terug.

Wat betreft dat heb je het ook mis....liefde kent zeker grenzen, behalve de liefde voor je Schepper.
Dus ben ik benieuwd naar de waarachtigheid van jouw bekering tot de islam, wanneer (ik hoop het niet voor jullie) jullie liefde voor elkaar gedoofd is en uit elkaar zullen gaan.....ben je dan nog steeds een moslima in woord en daad?

----------


## Shikhar

2 El-Imraan: 

Lees dit stukje tekst en begrijp maar eens dat wij geen "veel goden aanbidders" zijn zoals jij ons noemt. Eerst begrijpen en dan praten. Niet zomaar praten zonder te begrijpen zoals jij het doet. 

"De Hindoes hebben verschillende namen voor God: het Al, de Ene, de Almachtige, de Oneindige, Brahmaan. Dit is het Om-teken, het symbool van God. Voor de hindoe staat onomstotelijk vast dat God alles kan. Hij heeft niet alleen de wereld geschapen, maar zorgt er ook voor dat die kan blijven bestaan. God laat mensen, dieren en planten sterven, maar ook telkens weer opnieuw geboren worden. Al die verschillende gezichten van God, al die krachten noemen de Hindoes aspecten van God. En die aspecten hebben ook weer namen gekregen. God als schepper noemt men Brahmaan, God als onderhouder van de wereld Vishnu en God als vernietiger en vervanger, Shiva. Er zijn nog veel meer aspecten, maar deze drie zijn wel de belangrijkste. Alle aspecten van God worden door de Hindoes aanbeden. Dat wil zeggen, de hindoe kist er meestal n uit en vereert die. Vaak is dat Vishnu of Shiva. Door al dien namen lijkt het of de hindoe verschillende goden aanbidt. Dat is niet juist, want er wordt maar n God mee bedoeld."

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *2 El-Imraan: 
> 
> Lees dit stukje tekst en begrijp maar eens dat wij geen "veel goden aanbidders" zijn zoals jij ons noemt. Eerst begrijpen en dan praten. Niet zomaar praten zonder te begrijpen zoals jij het doet. 
> 
> "De Hindoes hebben verschillende namen voor God: het Al, de Ene, de Almachtige, de Oneindige, Brahmaan. Dit is het Om-teken, het symbool van God. Voor de hindoe staat onomstotelijk vast dat God alles kan. Hij heeft niet alleen de wereld geschapen, maar zorgt er ook voor dat die kan blijven bestaan. God laat mensen, dieren en planten sterven, maar ook telkens weer opnieuw geboren worden. Al die verschillende gezichten van God, al die krachten noemen de Hindoes aspecten van God. En die aspecten hebben ook weer namen gekregen. God als schepper noemt men Brahmaan, God als onderhouder van de wereld Vishnu en God als vernietiger en vervanger, Shiva. Er zijn nog veel meer aspecten, maar deze drie zijn wel de belangrijkste. Alle aspecten van God worden door de Hindoes aanbeden. Dat wil zeggen, de hindoe kist er meestal n uit en vereert die. Vaak is dat Vishnu of Shiva. Door al dien namen lijkt het of de hindoe verschillende goden aanbidt. Dat is niet juist, want er wordt maar n God mee bedoeld."*


Euh ...vergeet je de KOE niet? wat is haar aandeel in het vereeren?

Wie is de grondlegger van jouw geloof? Welke boodschapper is door God naar de Hindoes gestuurd?
is daar iets te vindne in de Torah, Psalmen, Bijbel of De Koran?

wees nou redelijk en open je ogen voor het beste geloof die de Ware Schepper voor zijn schepsels heeft gekozen  :ninja:   :verward:  .

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *2 El-Imraan: 
> 
> Lees dit stukje tekst en begrijp maar eens dat wij geen "veel goden aanbidders" zijn zoals jij ons noemt. Eerst begrijpen en dan praten. Niet zomaar praten zonder te begrijpen zoals jij het doet. 
> 
> "De Hindoes hebben verschillende namen voor God: het Al, de Ene, de Almachtige, de Oneindige, Brahmaan. Dit is het Om-teken, het symbool van God. Voor de hindoe staat onomstotelijk vast dat God alles kan. Hij heeft niet alleen de wereld geschapen, maar zorgt er ook voor dat die kan blijven bestaan. God laat mensen, dieren en planten sterven, maar ook telkens weer opnieuw geboren worden. Al die verschillende gezichten van God, al die krachten noemen de Hindoes aspecten van God. En die aspecten hebben ook weer namen gekregen. God als schepper noemt men Brahmaan, God als onderhouder van de wereld Vishnu en God als vernietiger en vervanger, Shiva. Er zijn nog veel meer aspecten, maar deze drie zijn wel de belangrijkste. Alle aspecten van God worden door de Hindoes aanbeden. Dat wil zeggen, de hindoe kist er meestal n uit en vereert die. Vaak is dat Vishnu of Shiva. Door al dien namen lijkt het of de hindoe verschillende goden aanbidt. Dat is niet juist, want er wordt maar n God mee bedoeld."*


Feit blijft dat jullie een ingewikkeld meergodensysteem hebben wat een aantal kenmerken van shirk (het aanbidden van iets anders als God) heeft. Zoals het brengen van offers in de vorm van bloemen/ eten aan beelden, het branden van wierook voor die beelden, het in huis hebben van een altaar waarop deze beelden staan, het doen van vormen van aanbidding die niet voorgeschreven zijn vaak in de vorm van ingewikkelde rituelen, heilige dieren, mensen en rivieren etc.

----------


## rajkumar

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Feit blijft dat jullie een ingewikkeld meergodensysteem hebben wat een aantal kenmerken van shirk (het aanbidden van iets anders als God) heeft. Zoals het brengen van offers in de vorm van bloemen/ eten aan beelden, het branden van wierook voor die beelden, het in huis hebben van een altaar waarop deze beelden staan, het doen van vormen van aanbidding die niet voorgeschreven zijn vaak in de vorm van ingewikkelde rituelen, heilige dieren, mensen en rivieren etc.*


Deze "Meergoden" zijn niets anders dan de duizenden verschillende verschijningsvormen (oftewel Avatars) die God kan aannemen. Een ieder is vrij om zijn/haar eigen persoonlijke Avatar uit te kiezen en te aanbidden. De theorie die God heeft geschapen is er 1 van: "Als je 1 van Zijn Avatars aanbid, aanbid je Hem gelijk". De beelden die zijn symbolisch, we behandelen ze als heilig, maar dat heeft niet weer te maken dat we dat beeld als God aanzien, het is slechts een _hulpmiddel_ voor ons om op Hem te focussen. Trouwens, volgens het Hindoeisme is God overal aanwezig, zijn energie zit in alles, zowel in datgene wat zichtbaar is en in al datgene wat onzichtbaar is. Het lijkt alsof het Hindoeisme een "meergoden" religie is, maar dat is niet zo. Wij geloven in 1 God, maar..Hij heeft zich in verschillende miljoenen vormen gemanifesteerd, omdat Hij zo alomvattend en grenzeloos is. Daardoor lijkt het alsof wij veelgodenaanbidders zijn. De Koe is heilig voor ons, omdat c.a. 5000 jaar terug toen God de vorm van een mens had aangenomen om het Kwaad te bestrijden, de Koe voor hem een belangrijke rol had gespeeld. Los daarvan is de Koe net zo nuttig of nuttiger zelfs dan een Kameel in de woestijn, daarom dat het tot nu toe als een heilig dier wordt beschouwd. Dat zegt weer niet dat ik als Hindoe voor een Koe neervalt en begint te bidden ofzo, nee, dat is gekkemanswerk, maar..ik eet het vlees van een Koe niet, dat is mijn teken van respect naar dat dier toe. Het branden van wierook, het offeren van bloemen/vegetarisch voedsel is een vast patroon in het Hindoeisme. Ze worden aan God geofferd, en nogmaals, de beelden die bij het offeren worden gebruikt zijn slechts een "hulpmiddel" voor de simpele menselijke geest om zijn concentratie te focussen op God. In het Hindoeisme zegt God zelf dat op een paar figuren in de oudheid na, niemand Zijn ware gedaante heeft aanschouwd en een normaal mens gaat het ook niet kunnen doen m.b.v. zijn simpele fysieke oog. Maar om de mens tevreden te stellen en een houvast te geven, is Hij tijdens de meditaties van de Heilige Zieners (Rishi's) in hun dromen verschenen in een bepaalde, voor de mens accepteerbare/waarneembare vorm, en aan de hand van die verschijningen in zowel meditatieve toestand, als in dromen van de Heilige personen, alsmede in accepteerbare verschijningsvormen voor de gewone leek, is het mogelijk geweest voor de Hindoe om een beeld van die verschijning te creeren. De functie van de beelden bij de Hindoes kan je net zo goed vergelijken met de beelden die de Christenen in hun kerken hebben van Jezus, Jozef, De Heilige Maagd Maria, e.a. Ook hun hebben de beelden geschapen naar gelang de verschijningen door de jaren heen. Anywayz, ik hoop dat jullie het hebben gelezen en hebben geprobeerd om het te begrijpen, want ik ben de mening toegedaan dat geen enkel persoon het recht heeft om op basis van zijn/haar geloofsovertuiging, de claim te leggen op De Waarheid en lopen beweren dat Dat Alleen De Enige Echte Waarheid is, en alles daarbuiten nep is. Uiteindelijk aanbidden we de 1 en dezelfde God.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *Euh ...vergeet je de KOE niet? wat is haar aandeel in het vereeren?
> 
> Wie is de grondlegger van jouw geloof? Welke boodschapper is door God naar de Hindoes gestuurd?
> is daar iets te vindne in de Torah, Psalmen, Bijbel of De Koran?
> 
> wees nou redelijk en open je ogen voor het beste geloof die de Ware Schepper voor zijn schepsels heeft gekozen   .*


Het aandeel van de koe ? De gedachte hierachter; een koe geeft melk, waarvan je ook zuivelproducten kan maken. Waarvan jij kan leven als je een primitief leven leidt zoals mensen dat vroeger deden. Die bijv. jouw baby van voeding kan voorzien als de moeder er niet meer zou zijn. Je kan er ook voor kiezen om haar op een barbaarse manier te slachten om hooguit een weekje van het vlees te leven. 

Het Hindoesme is meer filosofisch onderbouwd en een manier van leven. Een grondlegger kennen we niet, maar veel filosofische theorien erkennen wij als de essentie van ons geloof. Deze filosofen achter die theorien zien we niet als de "grondleggers", vandaar dat wij geen grondlegger hebben. Er is bij ons geen profeet die we allen moeten volgen en regels die we MOETEN naleven die in een heilig geschrift staan. Het Hindoesme is vrij om mensen zelf de keuze te laten in hoeverre zij willen dat het geloof invloed heeft op hun leven. Jij neemt de beslissingen in je leven, en of jij die beslissingen neemt met aan je zijde de Quran, de Bijbel, ons heilig geschrift; de Bhagavad Gita of zonder religie, is een keuze van het individu. En die keuze respecteren wij. Ik had eigenlijk hetzelfde terug verwacht. 

Welke boodschapper is door God naar de Hindoes gestuurd?

Als eerst Ramana, daarna kwam Krishna. Onze bijbehorende heilige geschriften zij de "Ramayana" en de "Bhagavad Gita". 

Je dacht toch niet dat god ons vergeten was he El-Imraan ? 

En je vroeg als laatste: is daar iets te vindne in de Torah, Psalmen, Bijbel of De Koran?

Nee, daar is niets over in te vinden. Maar gelukkig hebben wij jullie erkenning en dat van alle anderen niet nodig! 

Mijn ogen staan open voor het geloof, alleen wij hanteren jullie methode daartoe niet. Als de Islamitische denkwijze zegt dat de Islam het beste geloof is die de Ware Schepper voor zijn schepsels heeft gekozen, dan ben ik wel heel blij dat mijn meid niet fanatiek moslim is. Want zij denkt totaal niet zo. Voor ons staat elk geloof gelijk aan dat van een ander.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door rajkumar_ 
> *Deze "Meergoden" zijn niets anders dan de duizenden verschillende verschijningsvormen (oftewel Avatars) die God kan aannemen. Een ieder is vrij om zijn/haar eigen persoonlijke Avatar uit te kiezen en te aanbidden. De theorie die God heeft geschapen is er 1 van: "Als je 1 van Zijn Avatars aanbid, aanbid je Hem gelijk". De beelden die zijn symbolisch, we behandelen ze als heilig, maar dat heeft niet weer te maken dat we dat beeld als God aanzien, het is slechts een hulpmiddel voor ons om op Hem te focussen..................................*



De Koran zegt hierover:

39.3. Ziet, aan Allah alleen komt oprechte gehoorzaamheid toe. En degenen, die naast Hem anderen als beschermers nemen, zeggende: *"Wij aanbidden dezen slechts opdat zij ons in Allah's nabijheid brengen."* Voorzeker, Allah zal onder hen uitspraak doen betreffende datgene waarin zij verschillen. Voorwaar, Allah leidt een ondankbare leugenaar niet.

----------


## rajkumar

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *De Koran zegt hierover:
> 
> 39.3. Ziet, aan Allah alleen komt oprechte gehoorzaamheid toe. En degenen, die naast Hem anderen als beschermers nemen, zeggende: "Wij aanbidden dezen slechts opdat zij ons in Allah's nabijheid brengen." Voorzeker, Allah zal onder hen uitspraak doen betreffende datgene waarin zij verschillen. Voorwaar, Allah leidt een ondankbare leugenaar niet.*


 Dat zegt jouw Islam. Kijk daar gaat het nu mis heh, jij neemt dat aan als te zijn De Waarheid. Ik heb het recht niet om dat te bekritiseren, omdat het jouw eigen persoonlijke wil is om de Islam te kiezen als De Waarheid. Maar je vergeet iets, en dat is dat er andere mensen op Aarde zijn die, duizenden jaren voordat de Islam bestond, een geloofsovertuiging hadden met hun eigen wetten en regels wat betreft het dienen van God. Dat je nu op basis van je eigen geloofsovertuiging gaat lopen afgeven op andere geloofsovertuigingen vind ik kwalijk. Daarmee toon je geen respect, in ons geval, naar het Hindoeisme toe. Je doet voorkomen alsof de Islam een superieure geloofsovertuiging is, en alle andere religieen (Hindoeisme o.a.) zijn verwerpelijke Godsdiensten, want het is in strijd met de wetten geschreven in de Koran. Om nou te gaan discussieeren over dat wat geschreven staat in de heilige boeken van jullie en die van ons ga ik niet doen. Alle geloofsovertuigingen zijn ontstaan naar gelang de plaats en omstandigheden waarin de bevolking zich verkeerde in de oudheid. Ik loop niet met oogkleppen rond, denkende dat mijn Hindoeisme ALL THAT is. ik gebruik mijn nuchter verstand om in te zien dat de meeste geloofsovertuigingen valide zijn, ze hebben allemaal 1 gemeenschappelijk kenmerk: ze proberen allemaal om de mens op de 1 en dezelfde pad te brengen welke naar God toe leid, elk van ze op zijn eigen aparte manier.

----------


## EL-Imraan

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door rajkumar_ 
[B]Dat zegt jouw Islam. Kijk daar gaat het nu mis heh, jij neemt dat aan als te zijn De Waarheid. Ik heb het recht niet om dat te bekritiseren, omdat het jouw eigen persoonlijke wil is om de Islam te kiezen als De Waarheid. Maar je vergeet iets, en dat is dat er andere mensen op Aarde zijn die, duizenden jaren voordat de Islam bestond, een geloofsovertuiging hadden met hun eigen wetten en regels wat betreft het dienen van God. Dat je nu op basis van je eigen geloofsovertuiging gaat lopen afgeven op andere geloofsovertuigingen vind ik kwalijk. Daarmee toon je geen respect, in ons geval, naar het Hindoeisme toe. Je doet voorkomen alsof de Islam een superieure geloofsovertuiging is, en alle andere religieen (Hindoeisme o.a.) zijn verwerpelijke Godsdiensten, want het is in strijd met de wetten geschreven in de Koran. Om nou te gaan discussieeren over dat wat geschreven staat in de heilige boeken van jullie en die van ons ga ik niet doen. Alle geloofsovertuigingen zijn ontstaan naar gelang de plaats en omstandigheden waarin de bevolking zich verkeerde in de oudheid. Ik loop niet met oogkleppen rond, denkende dat mijn Hindoeisme ALL THAT is. ik gebruik mijn nuchter verstand om in te zien dat de meeste geloofsovertuigingen valide zijn, ze hebben allemaal 1 gemeenschappelijk kenmerk: ze proberen allemaal om de mens op de 1 en dezelfde pad te brengen welke naar God toe leid, elk van ze op zijn eigen aparte manier. 

==========================
*Dat zegt jouw Islam.*: Nee, dat zegt ook de Torah, De Bijbel en De Psalmen (allen een boek van Allah, De Eeuwige). En zoals je weet is De Torah en De Psalmen aan de Joden geopenbaard, middels respectievelijk Mozes en David (vrede zij met hen) en zoals je denk ik wel weet dat in die tijd nog geen Moslims bestonden. 
Alhoewel de naam "moslim" is ontstaan reeds voor de Torah en de Psalmen en de Bijbel.....moslim zijnde is niets anders dan volledig overgave aan de Al Machtige, Heer der Werelden, Allah.

Ibrahim vzmh heeft ons de naam gegeven, En Oh Allah Heer van de Aarde en de 7 Hemelen en wat daarin tussen bevindt, ik ben U daar zo dankbaar voor dat ik een van hen ben. 
Onder deze moslims  mijn broeders in het geloof  zijn dus ook de Joden en de Christenen die zich reeds aan Allah hebben overgeven tijdens de Tijd van Mozes, David en Jezus. Wij maken daarin geen onderscheid tussen.

Dus wat Dolle Fatima, schreef is een groot bewijs....die niet alleen maar terug te vinden of te herleiden is tot de Koran.....dus daar gaat jouw mening betreffende: *Dat zegt jouw Islam.*: Nee, dat zegt ook DE Torah, De Psalmen en de Bijbel..en de Koran, die als vermaning voor alle mensen is in dit leven, bevestigd wat reeds is geopenbaard in de vorige boeken.

*Kijk daar gaat het nu mis heh, jij neemt dat aan als te zijn De Waarheid.*: Dat is DE ULTIEME WAARHEID..geloof het of geloof het niet, de waarheid zal ooit op een dag tot je komen.

*Maar je vergeet iets, en dat is dat er andere mensen op Aarde zijn die, duizenden jaren voordat de Islam bestond, een geloofsovertuiging hadden met hun eigen wetten en regels wat betreft het dienen van God.*
..* Alle geloofsovertuigingen zijn ontstaan naar gelang de plaats en omstandigheden waarin de bevolking zich verkeerde in de oudheid.*:

Daar heb je volledig gelijk in. Nu zeg je eindelijk iets zinnigs.
Dat is nou juist de essentie van het geloven, Lering trekken van het geen je bereikt is.
De eerste Boodschapper die aan de mensheid is gestuurd om te waarschuwen, Noah (je kent het verhaal waarschijnlijk wel; De Zondevloed) 

Waarom denk je dat God het volk van Noah deed verdrinken? Puur omdat zij hun eigen regels en wetten verzonnen en hun eigen goden uit hout en steen houwen die zij vereerden door hen te heiligen en offers te doen. 
Terwijl dit enkel een groot recht is dat Allah, Enige Schepper en God is, toe komt.
Waarop zij niets van hun Boodschapper Noah als waarschuwer aan trokken en bleven hun gang gaan.tot dat De Beslisser hen hun lot had bepaald en hen allen verdronk, behalve de gelovigen die Noah volgden.


Na het volk van Noah waren er andere volkeren( Aad en Thamoudetc) geschapen door Allah, die ook hun eigen wetten en regels verzonnen om naast Allah een andere god te dienen. 
*LET OP!!!* naast Allah, een andere god nemen....want ondanks dat zij een andere god/goden dienden, erkenden zij dat Allah de aarde en de hemelen heeft geschapen....in de koran staat:

*23.84. Zeg: "Wie behoort de aarde toe en al hetgeen daarop is, als gij het weet?"* 
*23.85. Zij zullen zeggen: "Aan Allah." Zeg: "Wilt gij er dan geen lering uit trekken?"* 

maar desondanks namen zij een andere god en kijk welke bestraffing hen is toegekomen, laat staan EEN MUSHRIK een veel godenaanbidder die helemaal niets van Allah wil erkennen..wat voor straf wacht hem dan op? 
denk daar maar over na?

Aan hen allen is een boodschapper gekomen om hen te waarschuwen, maar zij volharden enkel in hun ongeloof.
En wederom kijk welke geweldige bestraffing hen is toegedeeld.

Deze verhalen zijn reeds voor de Koran terug te lezen in de Heilige boeken van Allah, De Torah.etc. 
Dat heeft dus niets met de Islam te maken, zoals jij dat interpreteert. Daarom staat in de Koran dat wij moslims dienen te geloven in het geen wat aan Mozes, David en Jezus en Mohammed is geopenbaard.
En vele zouden zeggen, maar ja dat is omdat het in de Koran staat. Raadpleeg de andere boeken zou ik zeggen.
En zoekt niet in een boek dat mijn oma  als het ware is geschreven  en verspreid heeft.
Dit boek  van mijn opa  is geen vermaning voor de mens noch is deze afkomstig van Allah noch was hij een boodschapper geweest, maar puur iemand die een hoge charisma had en een hart die vol begeerte was en de mensen misleidde door zijn wetten te verspreiden..als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

Geen enkel geloof zal welslagen, behalve dat door Allah geaccepteerd is. De Islam.
Dit is mijn vermaning naar jou toe en de vele veel godenaanbidders.
Hoe kun je een beeld aanbidden of offers te brengen aan beeld (zogenaamde god), terwijl de mens  die in al zijn zwakte  die god heeft geschapen door middel van zijn handen, hetzij uit hout te snijden, hetzij van steen te houwen[email protected]@!## denken jullie niet na?

ps. ik mag jouw geloof niet belachelijk maken of beledigen.....sorry dat wanneer ik het toch deed, dan is dat niet met opzet geweets.
Allah heeft mij in de Koran opgedragen niemand van een andere geloof of zijn geloof te beledigen.
nogmaal sorry als ik het gedaan heb, dit is niet mijn bedoeling.
maar als je me vraagt of ik respect heb voor jouw geloof, nee dat heb ik niet en dat kan ik ook niet.

Als ik respect voor jou geloof zou hebben, dan betekent het dat ik het accepteer en dat doe ik juist niet.
en dit vind ik toch iets anders dan je geloof beledigen.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> maar als je me vraagt of ik respect heb voor jouw geloof, nee dat heb ik niet en dat kan ik ook niet.
> 
> Als ik respect voor jou geloof zou hebben, dan betekent het dat ik het accepteer en dat doe ik juist niet.
> en dit vind ik toch iets anders dan je geloof beledigen. [/B]


Dit is wat veel moslims denken en hierdoor ontstaat er een kloof tussen onze religies die niet te dichten is. Jammer.. maar ik lig er niet wakker van. Ik ben het ook totaal niet eens met de islam. Daarom zal ik ook nooit een moslim worden, ongeacht wie dat van me vraagt. Dat heb ik mijn vriendin ook duidelijk gemaakt, maar we laten dat onze relatie niet tot een eind brengen. Als de Islam daadwerkelijk het geloof van de liefde en vrede is, waarom word die mij dan nu niet getoond? Waarom word onze liefde verbannen? Omdat ik geen moslim ben!? Liefde en vrede.. onderling ja.. alleen voor de mensen die het eens zijn met de richtlijnen van de islam. Voor de rest o.a. wij, resteert er haat en oorlog. Kijk maar naar India en Pakistan, waar er nog steeds gevochten wordt om Kashmir. Mijn mening zal in veel Islamitische landen waarschijnlijk wel me kop kosten, maar dit is Nederland en er is geen wet die verbied dat ik een relatie met haar mag of met haar mag trouwen of sex met haar mag hebben. Er is hier ook geen wet die zegt dat ik eerst moslim moet worden. Dat moeten jullie maar eens accepteren. En misschien ben ik niet welkom in jullie gemeenschap, zij is zeker wel welkom in de mijne.

----------


## Amlou

ASA,

Sheeshhh wat een hypocriet gedoe weer. Daar wordt ik toch altijd even niet "bien" van.

De OP is een relatie aangegaan met een Marokkaanse jongedame.
Ogenschijnlijk is haar beleving van haar religie niet zo strict , anders was zij niet in die relatie gesprongen. Toch? Who knows, wij kunnen zich geen van beiden verplaatsen in beide personen, dus moeten we ook niet met vingers gaan wijzen.

Wat wel absoluut NIET van deze tijd is en wat absoluut NIET kan en zeer zeker niet binnen de Islam, is het aftuigen van de OP en zijn vriendin door haar familieleden.

Als deze familie zo geshockeerd is door de omstandigheden zal er dialoog moeten gaan plaatsvinden met een derde (een vertrouwenspersoon). Dat heethoofdige haantjesgedrag van onze Marokkaanse (jonge)mannen, uit naam van de religie, moet eens afgelopen zijn. Dat is pure blasphemy (of hoe je dat ook schrijft in het Nederlands). Mishandeling mag niet in Nederland en mishandeling hoort al helemaal niet thuis in de Islam.
AANGIFTE doen dus!

Ex-communicatie door de familie? Wie wil nu een familie die liever praat met harde klappen dan met wijze woorden?

Voor alle dolle amina's en fatima's: steek je hand eerst in eigen boezem alvorens een ander af te schieten. En ogenschijnlijk is er nog heel veel werk te doen. Eid mubarak.

----------


## rajkumar

[QUOTE]


> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> Nee, dat zegt ook de Torah, De Bijbel en De Psalmen (allen een boek van Allah, De Eeuwige). En zoals je weet is De Torah en De Psalmen aan de Joden geopenbaard, middels respectievelijk Mozes en David (vrede zij met hen) en zoals je denk ik wel weet dat in die tijd nog geen Moslims bestonden. 
> Alhoewel de naam "moslim" is ontstaan reeds voor de Torah en de Psalmen en de Bijbel.....moslim zijnde is niets anders dan volledig overgave aan de Al Machtige, Heer der Werelden, Allah.
> 
> Ibrahim vzmh heeft ons de naam gegeven, En Oh Allah Heer van de Aarde en de 7 Hemelen en wat daarin tussen bevindt, ik ben U daar zo dankbaar voor dat ik een van hen ben. 
> Onder deze moslims  mijn broeders in het geloof  zijn dus ook de Joden en de Christenen die zich reeds aan Allah hebben overgeven tijdens de Tijd van Mozes, David en Jezus. Wij maken daarin geen onderscheid tussen.
> 
> Dus wat Dolle Fatima, schreef is een groot bewijs....die niet alleen maar terug te vinden of te herleiden is tot de Koran.....dus daar gaat jouw mening betreffende: *Dat zegt jouw Islam.*: Nee, dat zegt ook DE Torah, De Psalmen en de Bijbel..en de Koran, die als vermaning voor alle mensen is in dit leven, bevestigd wat reeds is geopenbaard in de vorige boeken.


Het Hindoeisme is de oudste geloofsovertuiging/religie/levenswijze Ter Wereld. Als het zo was dat de Hindoes afgoden aanbaden, dan moest God ze toch in 1 klap hebben vernietigd voordat Hij met een schone lei zou beginnen die de Abrahamistische geloven omvatten? Waarom bestaat het Hindoeisme anno 2006 met bijna een miljard aanhangers in en buiten India/Hindustan? En weet jij vriend, dat ook onder jouw "broeders", de Christenen, er mensen zijn die beweren dat het Christendom elementen van het Hindoeisme/Boeddhisme bevatten, waarvan anderen zelfs zover gaan dat ze lopen te beweren dat het Christendom uit het Hindoeisme afkomstig is? Nou ja, nu ga je lopen beweren dat het afvallige figuren zijn die dat beweren, Jah dat is je volste recht om dat te veronderstellen, maar of dat zo is, daarover kan jij niet met 100% oordelen (en ik ook niet).




> *Kijk daar gaat het nu mis heh, jij neemt dat aan als te zijn De Waarheid.*: Dat is DE ULTIEME WAARHEID..geloof het of geloof het niet, de waarheid zal ooit op een dag tot je komen.


Nee, ik lig er niet wakker van jouw ULTIEME WAARHEID, ik ken de onze en ik weet wat het inhoud en daarmee ben ik tevreden, hou jouw Ultime Waarheid maar lekker voor jezelf vriend. 




> Daar heb je volledig gelijk in. Nu zeg je eindelijk iets zinnigs.
> Dat is nou juist de essentie van het geloven, Lering trekken van het geen je bereikt is.
> De eerste Boodschapper die aan de mensheid is gestuurd om te waarschuwen, Noah (je kent het verhaal waarschijnlijk wel; De Zondevloed)


Ohw ja? Was hij de eerste boodschapper geweest??? Juist ja, volgens de Abrahamistische geloven wel, maar je weet ook wel dat de mensheid al honderdduizenden jaren bestaan heh? Weet je wel precies wanneer Mister Noah op Aarde kwam om iedereen te waarschuwen? In jouw visie draait alles om de Abrahamistische geloven en alles daarbuiten valt in het niet, want.. de Aarde was even groot als dat stukje land waar Noah zich bevond nietwaar? En dan gaan we niet lopen discussieeren over de Indianen en de Negers en de andere rassen die niet op de Abrahamistische figuren lijken? Zaten die ook in het Ark??? Wordt er daarover gesproken?? Vriend, het verleden is een raadsel en als we op de wetenschappelijke tour zullen gaan, dan eindigt jouw Abrahamistische religie een gewisse dood. 




> Waarom denk je dat God het volk van Noah deed verdrinken? Puur omdat zij hun eigen regels en wetten verzonnen en hun eigen goden uit hout en steen houwen die zij vereerden door hen te heiligen en offers te doen. 
> Terwijl dit enkel een groot recht is dat Allah, Enige Schepper en God is, toe komt.
> Waarop zij niets van hun Boodschapper Noah als waarschuwer aan trokken en bleven hun gang gaan.tot dat De Beslisser hen hun lot had bepaald en hen allen verdronk, behalve de gelovigen die Noah volgden.


 Ok, dus God straft zulke mensen heh? Wel, waarom strafde God de Hindu's dan niet met een of andere vuurregen om ze volledig van het Oude India weg te vegen, 5.000 jaar terug, al voordat de Abrahamistische geloven zich met het zwaard begon te vestigen in India dan?





> Na het volk van Noah waren er andere volkeren( Aad en Thamoudetc) geschapen door Allah, die ook hun eigen wetten en regels verzonnen om naast Allah een andere god te dienen. 
> *LET OP!!!* naast Allah, een andere god nemen....want ondanks dat zij een andere god/goden dienden, erkenden zij dat Allah de aarde en de hemelen heeft geschapen....in de koran staat:
> 
> *23.84. Zeg: "Wie behoort de aarde toe en al hetgeen daarop is, als gij het weet?"* 
> *23.85. Zij zullen zeggen: "Aan Allah." Zeg: "Wilt gij er dan geen lering uit trekken?"* 
> 
> maar desondanks namen zij een andere god en kijk welke bestraffing hen is toegekomen, laat staan EEN MUSHRIK een veel godenaanbidder die helemaal niets van Allah wil erkennen..wat voor straf wacht hem dan op? 
> denk daar maar over na?


Boeit me niet welke straf mij te wachten staat als je Allah niet als je God aanneemt, mijn geloofsovertuiging zegt precies wie je als God moet aanbidden, wat wel mag en wat niet en wat voor straf er is als je bep. regels overtreedt. 




> Aan hen allen is een boodschapper gekomen om hen te waarschuwen, maar zij volharden enkel in hun ongeloof.
> En wederom kijk welke geweldige bestraffing hen is toegedeeld.


Volgens jullie zijn wij fout bezig dus gaan we lekker gestraft worden??? Hahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!




> Geen enkel geloof zal welslagen, behalve dat door Allah geaccepteerd is. De Islam.


Wat een MOP! Als ik aan het wieg had gestaan van de heilige boeken van het Hindoeisme, dan kon ik gemakkelijk met de teksten geknoeid hebben om het super doorslaggevend en overtuigend te laten overkomen naar andere geloofsovertuigingen toe.




> Hoe kun je een beeld aanbidden of offers te brengen aan beeld (zogenaamde god), terwijl de mens  die in al zijn zwakte  die god heeft geschapen door middel van zijn handen, hetzij uit hout te snijden, hetzij van steen te houwen[email protected]@!## denken jullie niet na?


Heb je goed gelezen naar wat ik heb geschreven omtrent de zgn. beeldenvereering? Ga eens goed doorlezen alvorens je weer net als een ezel je hoofd gaat stoten aan dezelfde steen. 




> ps. ik mag jouw geloof niet belachelijk maken of beledigen.....sorry dat wanneer ik het toch deed, dan is dat niet met opzet geweets.
> Allah heeft mij in de Koran opgedragen niemand van een andere geloof of zijn geloof te beledigen.
> nogmaal sorry als ik het gedaan heb, dit is niet mijn bedoeling.
> maar als je me vraagt of ik respect heb voor jouw geloof, nee dat heb ik niet en dat kan ik ook niet.


Als je dat zo vindt, prima. Ik ben het ook niet eens met een paar zaken van de Islam en daarom zal ik ook nooit en never van mijn leven moslim worden, want ik heb een geweldige voldoening met mijn geloofsovertuiging en ik zie het nut niet in om over te stappen op een ander geloofsovertuiging. 




> Als ik respect voor jou geloof zou hebben, dan betekent het dat ik het accepteer en dat doe ik juist niet.
> en dit vind ik toch iets anders dan je geloof beledigen.


Omdat je geen respect wilt tonen voor het Hindoeisme, dan toon ik, in jouw geval bv, geen respect voor de personen die de Islam zo propageren, en mocht dat alle moslims omvatten, dan zijt het zo. 

Ik heb een note voor je, het verdrijven van demonen, Hindoepriesters hebben duivels en demomen uit moslims kunnen verdrijven in naam van God. Was het niet valide, dan zouden ze het nooit gekund hebben. Dit is slechts een topje van de ijsberg. Je weet niet wat het Hindoeisme inhoudt, en aangezien je ook nooit interesse erin zal hebben zou ik zeggen veel plezier met "je god".

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Mijn grootste irritaie is deze zaak is niet de religie, waar nu de discussie op focust. Ik denk overigens dat we daartoch niet uitkomen.

Wat mij zo gruwelijk irriteert is de overschatting van de liefde. Ok, je leert iemand kennen, word verliefd, dat is mooi. Iedereen kent dat gevoel, ik ook. Maar het hoort je geen monster te maken die alleen maar aan zichzelf denkt en de ouders, je moeder, die je gedragen heeft, zo veel verdriet te doen. Kijk het is fijn als je iemand leert kennen waar je echt veel van houd, maar hoeveel je ook houd van iemand, zoals het in de film is, zo is het in het echt niet. Soms kan het gewoon niet en moet je keuzes maken. En hoe pijnlijk het soms ook is, soms moet je ook aan anderen denken. Wat je kiest in je leven, beinvloed ook de levens van anderen, je moet niet alleen aan jezelf denken. En de tijd heelt sommige wonden wel, anderen niet, maar je komt heus wel iemand anders tegen.

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *Het aandeel van de koe ? De gedachte hierachter; een koe geeft melk, waarvan je ook zuivelproducten kan maken. Waarvan jij kan leven als je een primitief leven leidt zoals mensen dat vroeger deden. Die bijv. jouw baby van voeding kan voorzien als de moeder er niet meer zou zijn. Je kan er ook voor kiezen om haar op een barbaarse manier te slachten om hooguit een weekje van het vlees te leven. 
> 
> Het Hindoesme is meer filosofisch onderbouwd en een manier van leven. Een grondlegger kennen we niet, maar veel filosofische theorien erkennen wij als de essentie van ons geloof. Deze filosofen achter die theorien zien we niet als de "grondleggers", vandaar dat wij geen grondlegger hebben. Er is bij ons geen profeet die we allen moeten volgen en regels die we MOETEN naleven die in een heilig geschrift staan. Het Hindoesme is vrij om mensen zelf de keuze te laten in hoeverre zij willen dat het geloof invloed heeft op hun leven. Jij neemt de beslissingen in je leven, en of jij die beslissingen neemt met aan je zijde de Quran, de Bijbel, ons heilig geschrift; de Bhagavad Gita of zonder religie, is een keuze van het individu. En die keuze respecteren wij. Ik had eigenlijk hetzelfde terug verwacht. 
> 
> Welke boodschapper is door God naar de Hindoes gestuurd?
> 
> Als eerst Ramana, daarna kwam Krishna. Onze bijbehorende heilige geschriften zij de "Ramayana" en de "Bhagavad Gita". 
> 
> ...


*Vergeet je KALI niet op te noemen?* 

Geplaatst door Theo Borgermans op
di 31 okt '06 om 08:34u (Bron: AP)


PATNA (RKnieuws.net) - Vijf Indiase hindoes hebben bekend een elfjarige jongen te hebben geofferd aan de godin Kali. Dat heeft de politie in de oostelijke Indiase staat Bihar maandag bekendgemaakt. 

De vijf vrouwen drogeerden het jongetje met behulp van snoepjes en ontvoerden hem vervolgens om hem op een altaar voor Kali de keel door te snijden. Zondag werd zijn lichaam gevonden. 

Een van de vijf wilde haar ernstig zieke baby redden en kreeg van een plaatselijke priesteres te horen dat haar zoontje alleen zou overleven als een andere jongen aan Kali zou worden geofferd. Aan Kali, de godin van de dood en vernietiging, worden in India geregeld dieren geofferd, maar dat ook mensen op het altaar belanden is een zeldzaamheid.

====================

Dit is toch niet te geloven he?
die dwazen...wanneer worden ze nou eens wakker?

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *Vergeet je KALI niet op te noemen? 
> 
> Geplaatst door Theo Borgermans op
> di 31 okt '06 om 08:34u (Bron: AP)
> 
> 
> PATNA (RKnieuws.net) - Vijf Indiase hindoes hebben bekend een elfjarige jongen te hebben geofferd aan de godin Kali. Dat heeft de politie in de oostelijke Indiase staat Bihar maandag bekendgemaakt. 
> 
> ...


haha JIJ bent niet te geloven! Het zijn inderdaad dwazen die dit doen, maar in het artikel staat ook dat het een zeldzaamheid is. In de essentie van ons geloof is moord de grootste zonde die men kan plegen. Dus in feite heeft deze zwarte vorm van geloof geen overeenkomst met ons. 

Dat je elke hindoe en hun geloofsbelevenis met elkaar associeert, vind ik gewoon van een ondermaats denkniveau. Als je zo kinderachtig bent om dit artikel als argument tegen ons te gebruiken, vermeld dan ook informatie over hoe de Islam zich met het zwaard heeft verspreid en aanslagen, moorden en oorlogen worden gepleegd en gevoerd in naam van de Islam waarvan nota bene meestal onschuldige mensen het slachtoffer zijn en zijn geweest. Vermeld ook ff het artikel van moslims die Boeddhistische beelden en Hindoetempels in Afghanistan, Pakistan en India hebben vernietigd. De goedkeuring van 9/11 op basis van de Islam. De "Jihad" die in landen wordt gevoerd om een stuk land toe te eigenen. De onmenselijke straffen en martelingen die zijn toegestaan en goed worden gekeurd in extreem Islamitische landen. Owjah.. vergeet niet de onthoofdingen in Irak waarbij "heilige teksten" werden voorgelezen tijdens het doorsnijden van de keel. 

Maar nee, ik scheer niet alle moslims over 1 kam omdat ik weet dat ook moslims te verdelen zijn in dwazen die alles goedkeuren wat slecht is en goedgelovigen die niks anders willen dan vrede wereldwijd en een respectvolle omgang met anderen ongeacht geloof of afkomst. 

Ik ga ook niet meer verder met jouw in discussie. Het eindigt hier omdat ik jouw als 1 van die dwazen beschouw. Met jouw denkwijze kom je niet ver gozer! Je maakt jezelf alleen maar gehaat.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

En ga je hier nog op in?





> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Mijn grootste irritaie is deze zaak is niet de religie, waar nu de discussie op focust. Ik denk overigens dat we daartoch niet uitkomen.
> 
> Wat mij zo gruwelijk irriteert is de overschatting van de liefde. Ok, je leert iemand kennen, word verliefd, dat is mooi. Iedereen kent dat gevoel, ik ook. Maar het hoort je geen monster te maken die alleen maar aan zichzelf denkt en de ouders, je moeder, die je gedragen heeft, zo veel verdriet te doen. Kijk het is fijn als je iemand leert kennen waar je echt veel van houd, maar hoeveel je ook houd van iemand, zoals het in de film is, zo is het in het echt niet. Soms kan het gewoon niet en moet je keuzes maken. En hoe pijnlijk het soms ook is, soms moet je ook aan anderen denken. Wat je kiest in je leven, beinvloed ook de levens van anderen, je moet niet alleen aan jezelf denken. En de tijd heelt sommige wonden wel, anderen niet, maar je komt heus wel iemand anders tegen.*

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *En ga je hier nog op in?*


Je hebt geen idee hoe het voelt. Alleen al de gedachte om in het leven zonder haar verder te gaan doet al zo pijn. Je zegt wel dat tijd wonden heelt, maar littekens zullen altijd blijven. En niet alleen bij mij, ook bij haar. Jullie gaan er echt van uit dat ze iemand tegen komt die beter is dan ik als onze relatie aan een eind komt. Onder "beter" verstaan jullie waarschijnlijk een Marrokaan die moslim is. Maar ze geeft zelf zo vaak aan de ware al te hebben gevonden. We hebben alles al een keer besproken. Van samen op reis gaan tot trouwen en kinderen krijgen. De liefde die je ouders je opdragen, is niet altijd het beste voor je. Als ik het uit maak, wordt ze zeer waarschijnlijk voorgesteld aan een jongen die wel aan de eisen van haar ouders voldoet en die jongen zal ze moeten huwen. Want na mij zal ze geen vrijheid meer krijgen om haar partner zelf uit te kiezen. Hoe zal zij dan gelukkig worden als hij niet aan haar eisen voldoet? Ze zal geen vrede hebben met het feit dat wij uit elkaar zijn omdat we daar zelf niet voor hebben gekozen en om die reden ook elke jongen die ze na mij nog tegenkomt, met mij vergelijken. Haar ouders en familie zijn dan blij ja.. maar zij niet. Ik zit voor de rest van haar leven al in haar hart. Ze zal mij niet vergeten en ze zal mij zeker niet herinneren als een slechte liefde, dat zal grote invloed hebben op haar huwelijk en verdere toekomst. Als ik haar los laat, dan zou ik dat moeten doen zodat haar ouders en de rest van de familie er gelukkiger op worden. Om hun eer te redden.. of omdat ze in hun trots zijn gekrengt zeker? Je vraagt van mij om voor deze begriploze mensen alle begrip van de wereld te tonen. Nee, als er zo een keuze gemaakt wordt, dan komt het niet van mijn kant. En met dit verhaal voor ons ogen, ziet haar toekomst er rooskleuriger uit met mij dan met iemand anders dus komt het ook niet van haar kant. Ik kan haar alle liefde geven die ze nodig heeft en altijd voor haar klaarstaan. Ik maak haar wel gelukkig. Iets wat haar familie haar blijkbaar niet gunt als het niet naar hun wens gaat.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *Je hebt geen idee hoe het voelt. Alleen al de gedachte om in het leven zonder haar verder te gaan doet al zo pijn. Je zegt wel dat tijd wonden heelt, maar littekens zullen altijd blijven. En niet alleen bij mij, ook bij haar. Jullie gaan er echt van uit dat ze iemand tegen komt die beter is dan ik als onze relatie aan een eind komt. Onder "beter" verstaan jullie waarschijnlijk een Marrokaan die moslim is. Maar ze geeft zelf zo vaak aan de ware al te hebben gevonden. We hebben alles al een keer besproken. Van samen op reis gaan tot trouwen en kinderen krijgen. De liefde die je ouders je opdragen, is niet altijd het beste voor je. Als ik het uit maak, wordt ze zeer waarschijnlijk voorgesteld aan een jongen die wel aan de eisen van haar ouders voldoet en die jongen zal ze moeten huwen. Want na mij zal ze geen vrijheid meer krijgen om haar partner zelf uit te kiezen. Hoe zal zij dan gelukkig worden als hij niet aan haar eisen voldoet? Ze zal geen vrede hebben met het feit dat wij uit elkaar zijn omdat we daar zelf niet voor hebben gekozen en om die reden ook elke jongen die ze na mij nog tegenkomt, met mij vergelijken. Haar ouders en familie zijn dan blij ja.. maar zij niet. Ik zit voor de rest van haar leven al in haar hart. Ze zal mij niet vergeten en ze zal mij zeker niet herinneren als een slechte liefde, dat zal grote invloed hebben op haar huwelijk en verdere toekomst. Als ik haar los laat, dan zou ik dat moeten doen zodat haar ouders en de rest van de familie er gelukkiger op worden. Om hun eer te redden.. of omdat ze in hun trots zijn gekrengt zeker? Je vraagt van mij om voor deze begriploze mensen alle begrip van de wereld te tonen. Nee, als er zo een keuze gemaakt wordt, dan komt het niet van mijn kant. En met dit verhaal voor ons ogen, ziet haar toekomst er rooskleuriger uit met mij dan met iemand anders dus komt het ook niet van haar kant. Ik kan haar alle liefde geven die ze nodig heeft en altijd voor haar klaarstaan. Ik maak haar wel gelukkig. Iets wat haar familie haar blijkbaar niet gunt als het niet naar hun wens gaat.*



Dat ik niet weet hoe iets voelt kun jij niet beoordelen, je kent me niet.

Naar mijn idee kom je niet heel je leven maar 1 ware persoon tegen. Als je dat gelooft kijkt je teveel (bollywood)films.

Ik heb niet gezegd dat alle wonden helen, ik zei sommige wel en anderen niet.

Hoe pijnlijk een breakup ook is, uiteindelijk ontmoet je iemand anders. 

En als laatste opmerking heel belangrijk:
*Het is voor een Moslim verboden om zijn dochter/zoon tegen haar wil in uit te huwelijken. Als een vrouw trouwt tegen haar wil dan is dat huwelijk ongeldig. Bewijzen hiervoor zijn er in overvloed, zowel vanuit de Qur'an als de hadieth (uitspraken van de Profeet SAWS). En ik bedoelde ook niet dat haar ouders iemand voor haar uit moeten zoeken.* 

Ik vind dat jullie allebei verder moeten gaan met het normale leven, inplaats van te blijven hangen in een 'romeo en juliet'-achtige aflevering van GTST.

----------


## rajkumar

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Dat ik niet weet hoe iets voelt kun jij niet beoordelen, je kent me niet.
> 
> Naar mijn idee kom je niet heel je leven maar 1 ware persoon tegen. Als je dat gelooft kijkt je teveel (bollywood)films.
> 
> Ik heb niet gezegd dat alle wonden helen, ik zei sommige wel en anderen niet.
> 
> Hoe pijnlijk een breakup ook is, uiteindelijk ontmoet je iemand anders. Maar ja ik weet, toen mij dat verteld werd geloofde ik het ook niet.
> 
> ...


 zo? jij hebt makkelijk praten zeg!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Dat ik niet weet hoe iets voelt kun jij niet beoordelen, je kent me niet.
> 
> Naar mijn idee kom je niet heel je leven maar 1 ware persoon tegen. Als je dat gelooft kijkt je teveel (bollywood)films.
> 
> Ik heb niet gezegd dat alle wonden helen, ik zei sommige wel en anderen niet.
> 
> Hoe pijnlijk een breakup ook is, uiteindelijk ontmoet je iemand anders. Maar ja ik weet, toen mij dat verteld werd geloofde ik het ook niet.
> 
> ...


Jij kent mij ook niet, dus dat jij zogenaamd wel weet hoe het voelt, kan je ook niet zeggen. Een ieder ervaart zo een situatie heel anders. Misschien kom je niet je hele leven 1 ware tegen en ontmoet ik wel iemand anders, maar wie zegt dat ik een ander wil? Ik wil geen ander, ik wil haar!! En misschien is het wel voor een Moslim verboden om zijn dochter/zoon tegen zijn/haar wil in uit te huwelijken, feit blijft dat het gebeurt! Ik ken gevallen waarbij de situatie dergelijk is. Kom je tegen mij zeggen dat ik te veel bollywoodfilms kijk als ik in ons liefdesverhaal geloof. Dan wil ik echt niet weten hoe jullie habibiwood films eruit zien. Zeker liefdesverhalen waarbij de vader en moeder het voor het zeggen hebben!? Jullie gemeenschap lijkt wel een poppenkast die bespeelt wordt door de mensen die volgens jullie het recht daartoe hebben.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *Jij kent mij ook niet, dus dat jij zogenaamd wel weet hoe het voelt, kan je ook niet zeggen. Een ieder ervaart zo een situatie heel anders. Misschien kom je niet je hele leven 1 ware tegen en ontmoet ik wel iemand anders, maar wie zegt dat ik een ander wil? Ik wil geen ander, ik wil haar!! En misschien is het wel voor een Moslim verboden om zijn dochter/zoon tegen zijn/haar wil in uit te huwelijken, feit blijft dat het gebeurt! Ik ken gevallen waarbij de situatie dergelijk is. Kom je tegen mij zeggen dat ik te veel bollywoodfilms kijk als ik in ons liefdesverhaal geloof. Dan wil ik echt niet weten hoe jullie habibiwood films eruit zien. Zeker liefdesverhalen waarbij de vader en moeder het voor het zeggen hebben!? Jullie gemeenschap lijkt wel een poppenkast die bespeelt wordt door de mensen die volgens jullie het recht daartoe hebben.*


Ten eerste heb ik verteld dat uithuwelijking haraam is, niet met kwade intenties. Mijn intentie hierbij was dat jij dat tegen haar kan zeggen als ze dat niet weet. Zodat wanneer haar vader haar dat bij haar wil doen, zij zich kan verzetten en zij haar vader op haar rechten kan wijzen. Ik wens namelijk niemand toe om tegen de wil uitgehuwelijkt te worden. Bovendien is het belangrijk dat dit misverstand uit de weg geruimd word. En het feit dat het gebeurd, betekend niet dat we ons daarbij neer moeten leggen. Vrouwen moeten opkomen voor hun rechten om verandering te kunnen bewerkstelligen.

Mijn kritiek was niet alleen gerricht op bollywood films, die ik overigens graag kijk, maar op alle films, daarom staat bollywood ook tussen haakjes. Het was trouwens ook grappig bedoeld, omdat je van hindoe-afkomst ben, dus til er niet te zwaar aan. Waar ik op doelde was het onrealistische beeld wat in films van de liefde geschetst word.

Die opmerking van mijn gemeenschap die een poppenkast is etc. kan ik niks mee. Ik hoop maar dat je dat schrijft uit boosheid. Je zal zelf ook wel begrijpen dat jouw ervaringen met 1 gezin niet een hele gemeeschap definieert.

----------


## BaSics

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je echt van haar houdt, laat je haar met rust zodat ze je los kan laten. Het lijkt me niet in haar belang als jullie samen zijn. Dus hou op om alleen aan jezelf te denken.*


wat ben jij een bekrompen persoon zeg
geloof is een goed iets maar jij klinkt meer als een fundamentalist
ik heb meerdere reacties van je gezien op dit forum
en geen een was positief te noemen
hoe kun jij ff vertelen wat goed voor dat meisje is
dat kun je niet!!!
jij bent haar niet je kent haar denk wijze niet
misschien deelt ze dit hele geloof van jou niet
en is het eerder opgedrongen
ga met de tijd mee, en het land waar je woont
pas je aan!!
geloof wat jij wil maar dring het niet op aan anderen 
gun deze mensen wat geluk
als die god van je zo barmhartig is komt dit ook wel goed

----------


## BaSics

.

----------


## BaSics

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *Dit valt me erg tegen van je.......miss P. 
> Waar blijft zoiets als opkomen voor je broeder/zuster in de Islam......ik min acht die relatie tussen die twee als dat ik het voor mezelf of voor mijn zus of voor mij schoonzus of een andere moslima zou doen. 
> 
> Waar blijft zoiets als " Elkaar sporen tot het goede en het verbieden van het slechte" Ik wens het goede zoal sik het zou willen wensen voor elk andere broeder van mij in mijn geloof.
> 
> Is dit hoe ze haar ouders - en in het bijzonder haar moeder - die haar in moeilijkheden heeft gedragen en met smart heeft gebaard, dankbaarheid moet tonen? Haar moeder die pas gaat zitten als haar kind slaapt en dat zij pas gaat eten als haar kind gegeten heeft? Was het haar moeder niet die haar met al haar hart met liefde deed opgroeien en beschermen in de hoop dat zij ooit op een dag haar moeder dankbaar zou zijn omdat zij over haar ontfermd heeft toen ze zo kwetsbaar en over gelaten aan het lot die Allah voor het bestemd had.
> 
> 
> ...


is dit nu extremisme.....?

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door BaSics_ 
> *wat ben jij een bekrompen persoon zeg
> geloof is een goed iets maar jij klinkt meer als een fundamentalist
> ik heb meerdere reacties van je gezien op dit forum
> en geen een was positief te noemen
> hoe kun jij ff vertelen wat goed voor dat meisje is
> dat kun je niet!!!
> jij bent haar niet je kent haar denk wijze niet
> misschien deelt ze dit hele geloof van jou niet
> ...


Bedankt, basics! In deze donkere situatie die ze zo kort, simpel en hopeloos aanduiden, breng je nog ten minste een klein lichtpuntje voor mij.

----------


## imannu

Hallo shikar,

Ik vind je verhaal leuk om te lezen, komt er nog een vervolg? Tuurlijk hoop ik een goed einde voor jullie. Maar pas je op? Ik weet niet hoe de familie van de Marokkaanse meisje is, maar straks wordt je doodgeslagen ofzo.

----------


## imannu

Shikhar,

Sommige hebben jou als veel godenaanbidder veroordeeld. De hindoegod Shiva heeft toch ook een halve maan als een symbool net als de islam. 
En de zwarte steen bij de islam dat hebben ze van hun voorouders die veel godenaanbidders waren, die hebben ze behouden: Ze bidden liever in de richting van Mekka, naar de Zwarte Steen, die ze van oudsher al aanbidden.
Moslims die jou veroordelen op jouw religie laat ze maar eerst een onderzoek doen naar hun religie. 

gr.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door imannu_ 
> *Shikhar,
> 
> Sommige hebben jou als veel godenaanbidder veroordeeld. De hindoegod Shiva heeft toch ook een halve maan als een symbool net als de islam. 
> En de zwarte steen bij de islam dat hebben ze van hun voorouders die veel godenaanbidders waren, die hebben ze behouden: Ze bidden liever in de richting van Mekka, naar de Zwarte Steen, die ze van oudsher al aanbidden.
> Moslims die jou veroordelen op jouw religie laat ze maar eerst een onderzoek doen naar hun religie. 
> 
> gr.*


Wat betekend 'imannu' voor jou/volgens jou?

----------


## Shikhar

GOED NIEUWS We zijn weer een tijdje verder..ik heb nog steeds regelmatig contact met d'r. We stralen nog steeds naar elkaar uit dat we van elkaar houden. Ik zie d'r op school. Dan gaan we ff wat eten in de kantine of in de stad ff winkelen of ergens wat drinken en een beetje knuffelen. 

Ik vertelde al eerder dat ze d'r moeder heeft gesproken hierover. Uit dat gesprek kwam dat ze het niet goedkeurt, maar het met mate wil toelaten omdat ze haar dochter niet pijn wil zien lijden. Nu wilt ze kennis met me maken en een kopje thee met me drinken.  :grote grijns:  Het lijkt mij dat d'r moeder ervan bewust wordt dat ze echt voor mij wilt gaan en dat ik gewoon echt van d'r houd en alles voor d'r over heb. D'r vader weet echter nog steeds niks. Dat vind ik wel focktop. Maarja.. hij zal het nu denk ik niet kunnen verdragen. 

Is het voor hem echt zo een erge schande dat zijn dochter met een Hindoe gaat? Wie doe ik kwaad? Ik doe z'n dochter geen pijn, zal ik ook nooit doen. Ik geloof in god. Ik beleid mijn geloof in vrede en als we allen kinderen van god zijn, waarom kan ik dan niet in vrede een relatie met haar hebben? Als ik sommige reacties lees, lijkt het wel alsof wij Hindoes als vervloekte mensen worden gezien ofzo. Veel mensen denken dat ons geloof draait om mythes met vage afbeeldingen en beelden. Maar achter die mythes,beelden en afbeeldingen zit een filosofisch verhaal. Daarachter schuilt ons ware geloof, maar niemand kijkt erachter. Dan pas wordt duidelijk hoe dicht de religies eigenlijk bij elkaar staan. Want wij geloven uiteindelijk ook in 1 god. Als in India moslims en hindoes elkaar kunnen begrijpen, in vrede met elkaar om kunnen gaan en elkaar kunnen respecteren en accepteren, waarom kan dat dan hier niet? Ik respecteer haar ouders, maar wat ik van hun vraag vind ik minder dan wat ze van mij vragen. Ze vragen mij om de liefde van me leven op te geven, me rug te keren en niet meer om te kijken. Ik vraag hun om mij te accepteren zoals ik ben en voor wie ik ben. Om die reden kan ik het niet uitmaken. Al zou ik het doen, dan zou ze het niet accepteren want ze weet dan waarom ik het uitmaak en ze vecht net zo hard voor mij als ik voor haar!



@ Imannu

Bedankt voor je reacties broer, ik waardeer het. Inderdaad, dat grote zwarte steen wat in Mekka staat noemen wij een Shivling, en Arabieren en Hindoes hadden voor de komst van de Islam ook veel meer met elkaar gemeen. De Shivling representeert de aanwezigheid van god hier op onze mooie aarde, in de mens, de natuur, in alles om ons heen. Wanneer men een zonde begaat, krijgt de Shivling een barst. De Shivling kan zoveel barsten dat ie op gegeven moment uit elkaar valt. Meer hoef ik niet te vertellen. En niet negatief bedoeld maar ik hoorde dat het zwarte steen in Mekka al op 6 verschillende plekken is gebarst

----------


## rajkumar

> _Geplaatst door imannu_ 
> *Shikhar,
> 
> Sommige hebben jou als veel godenaanbidder veroordeeld. De hindoegod Shiva heeft toch ook een halve maan als een symbool net als de islam. 
> En de zwarte steen bij de islam dat hebben ze van hun voorouders die veel godenaanbidders waren, die hebben ze behouden: Ze bidden liever in de richting van Mekka, naar de Zwarte Steen, die ze van oudsher al aanbidden.
> Moslims die jou veroordelen op jouw religie laat ze maar eerst een onderzoek doen naar hun religie. 
> 
> gr.*


 Deze site is niet geschikt voor fanatieke moslims met een zwak hart: http://www.salagram.net/VWHMid-East.html

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> * D'r vader weet echter nog steeds niks. Dat vind ik wel focktop. Maarja.. hij zal het nu denk ik niet kunnen verdragen. 
> 
> Is het voor hem echt zo een erge schande dat zijn dochter met een Hindoe gaat? Wie doe ik kwaad? Ik doe z'n dochter geen pijn, zal ik ook nooit doen. ......*


Kijk hoe je het ook went of keert, een Moslima mag niet trouwen met een Niet-Moslim. Doet ze dat wel dan gaat ze tegen het geloof in. Dat doet de vader pijn omdat Moslims ervan uitgaat dat dit niet in haar belang is. Vanwege het hiernamaals etc. Zowieso is het eigenlijk niet goed om te trouwen met iemand die je ouders niet goedkeuren, omdat je ouders, na God, het meeste respect verdienen. Het is dus ook disrespectvol van haar om een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen, boven haar eigen vader te verkiezen.

Een ander aspect waar je zelf misschien niet zo over hebt nagedacht, maar de vader denk ik wel, is de toekomst. Dat wil zeggen, de kinderen die misschien uit een huwelijk voortkomen. Welke naam krijgen ze (hindoe of moslimnaam), hoe worden ze opgevoed, zullen ze een gelukkig leven hebben als ze in een verscheurde familie opgroeien, misschien zonder opa/oma's? Welke feestdagen gaan ze vieren, zullen ze leren bidden, naar de moskee gaan etc etc.

Als laatste gaat de vader een vernederende tijd tegemoet, omdat de roddels zich al snel in de gemeenschap zullen verspreiden. Kan hij nog met opgeheven hoofd de moskee binnengaan? Wetende dat iedereen weet dat zijn dochter het geloof blijkbaar niet belangrijk vind, de mening van haar vader naast zich neergelegd heeft en toen haar gezegd werd te kiezen tussen geloof en vader of een jongen, koos ze voor het laatste. De liefde voor God en de liefde voor haar ouders bij elkaar, was blijkbaar minder dan voor een jongen die ze misschien een jaar kent. Om zo openlijk schijt aan je ouders te hebben, terwijl je volgens de Koran nog niet eens 'oeff' tegen ze mag zeggen, dat is echt erg. Moet je niet onderschatten hoe mensen daar tegen aan kijken. En bovendien weet de vader dat straks heel haar familie en veel mensen in de gemeenschap niet met haar om willen gaan en ze misschien eenzaam gaat worden. In ieder geval word het moeilijk om zo gelukkig te worden, als je alleen van die ene persoon afhankelijk bent.

----------


## Yasjj

Nog even een vraag... 

Ik begrijp Shikhar namelijk heel goed, ik maak hetzelfde mee, alleen ben ik dan Hindoestaans ( wel Moslima ) en hij Marokkaans....

Hoe gaat hierop gereageerd worden binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap dan??

BTW... mijn ouders flippen ook de pan uit omdat hij een Marokkaan is, maar dat kan mijn liefde voor hem niet breken...
I truly believe that we're made for each other...!!

Hindoestanen, moslim of hindoe, vinden mij echter een H O E R en een rasverraadster omdat ik met een Marokkaan ga, maar ik heb al die dingen geaccepteerd omdat ik uiteindelijk weet hoe de vork in de steel zit.. ik laat me niet kleineren door hen..

Maar hoe gaat de Marokkaanse gemeenschap hierop reageren?

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door Yasjj_ 
> *Nog even een vraag... 
> 
> Ik begrijp Shikhar namelijk heel goed, ik maak hetzelfde mee, alleen ben ik dan Hindoestaans ( wel Moslima ) en hij Marokkaans....
> 
> Hoe gaat hierop gereageerd worden binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap dan??
> 
> BTW... mijn ouders flippen ook de pan uit omdat hij een Marokkaan is, maar dat kan mijn liefde voor hem niet breken...
> I truly believe that we're made for each other...!!
> ...


Hmm.. reken er maar niet op dat je daar wel geaccepteerd wordt. Ik heb dat verhaal al te vaak gehoord.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Kijk hoe je het ook went of keert, een Moslima mag niet trouwen met een Niet-Moslim. Doet ze dat wel dan gaat ze tegen het geloof in. Dat doet de vader pijn omdat Moslims ervan uitgaat dat dit niet in haar belang is. Vanwege het hiernamaals etc. Zowieso is het eigenlijk niet goed om te trouwen met iemand die je ouders niet goedkeuren, omdat je ouders, na God, het meeste respect verdienen. Het is dus ook disrespectvol van haar om een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen, boven haar eigen vader te verkiezen.
> 
> Een ander aspect waar je zelf misschien niet zo over hebt nagedacht, maar de vader denk ik wel, is de toekomst. Dat wil zeggen, de kinderen die misschien uit een huwelijk voortkomen. Welke naam krijgen ze (hindoe of moslimnaam), hoe worden ze opgevoed, zullen ze een gelukkig leven hebben als ze in een verscheurde familie opgroeien, misschien zonder opa/oma's? Welke feestdagen gaan ze vieren, zullen ze leren bidden, naar de moskee gaan etc etc.
> 
> Als laatste gaat de vader een vernederende tijd tegemoet, omdat de roddels zich al snel in de gemeenschap zullen verspreiden. Kan hij nog met opgeheven hoofd de moskee binnengaan? Wetende dat iedereen weet dat zijn dochter het geloof blijkbaar niet belangrijk vind, de mening van haar vader naast zich neergelegd heeft en toen haar gezegd werd te kiezen tussen geloof en vader of een jongen, koos ze voor het laatste. De liefde voor God en de liefde voor haar ouders bij elkaar, was blijkbaar minder dan voor een jongen die ze misschien een jaar kent. Om zo openlijk schijt aan je ouders te hebben, terwijl je volgens de Koran nog niet eens 'oeff' tegen ze mag zeggen, dat is echt erg. Moet je niet onderschatten hoe mensen daar tegen aan kijken. En bovendien weet de vader dat straks heel haar familie en veel mensen in de gemeenschap niet met haar om willen gaan en ze misschien eenzaam gaat worden. In ieder geval word het moeilijk om zo gelukkig te worden, als je alleen van die ene persoon afhankelijk bent.*


Maar begrijp 1 ding goed. Geloof of geloofsopvatting kan je iemand niet opdragen. Voor haar betekent geloof iets anders dan voor jou of haar vader. Ze gaat er anders mee om, vat het anders op. Veel vrijer. Maakt dat haar nu ineens een slechte moslima? Er zijn zoveel moslims die eigenlijk tegen het geloof ingaan. Een moslim die rookt, drinkt, drugs gebruikt, steelt, in de criminaliteit zit, onnodig geweld gebruikt etc. gaat toch ook tegen het geloof in? Maar als het gebeurt kan het wel door de vingers gezien worden en "vergeven" worden!? Terwijl daar zoveel mensen mee gekwetst worden of de dupe van zijn. Maar wie doen wij kwaad dan? Niemand! Maar dat ze met mij een aangename toekomst ziet, is ineens de grootste zonde die ze kan begaan. 

Onbegrip is het juiste woord voor deze situatie. Je geeft het zelf al aan. Je ziet mij als "een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen", haar vader ziet me als een Hindoe die ze heeft leren kennen en beschouwt mij meer als een dreiging. Als je je even kon verplaatsen in haar dan was ik niet slechts een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen. Haar denkwijze wijkt af van die van jou, haar ouders en de traditionele denkwijze. Dat maakt haar niet gelijk een slecht persoon dat geen respect heeft voor god en haar ouders. Zij is nog steeds degene die de loop van haar leven bepaald. Ik vind het slecht om daar zulke beperkingen op te leggen. Als ze mij zou los zou laten vanwege dit, dan had ik het wel geaccepteerd want dat zou haar eigen keus zijn en die keuze zou ik respecteren. Maar wat ze voor haar neus krijgt, is niet haar eigen keus is maar van haar vader. Dat accepteren wij niet. Als jij en een ieder die het met jou en haar ouders eens is ons slecht vind door dat niet te accepteren, dan zij het zo. Maar wij vinden van niet. 

Betreft onze toekomst, daar heb ik wel degelijk over nagedacht. Tuurlijk is het lastiger in een huwelijk met 2 religies dan met 1. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het onmogelijk is. De Islam en het Hindoesme verschillen wel in veel opvattingen, maar er zijn ook overeenkomsten. Ik verwijs naar dr. Zakir Naik. Een Indiase hooggeleerde die zich heeft verdiept in het Hindoesme, Christendom en de Islam en de overeenkomsten tussen de religies kon aantonen. Ik maak me niet druk om hoe ze gaan heten of welk geloof ze gaan dragen, want dat komt wel goed omdat we daar vrij in denken. Wat vaststaat, is dat ze niet gaan leven met verdeeldheid tussen de 2 religies of aan 1 kant worden getrokken. En familie.. tsja.. mijn deur zal altijd open staan voor haar familie die ons wel wil accepteren en respecteren. Mijn familie is er nog altijd en zij heeft gelukkig nog haar zus en haar kennissenkring. 

Ik vind het erg voor haar vader als de gemeenschap bij jullie er zo over denkt. Bij ons is het ook erg.. je zoon/dochter met een Marrokaan, Turk, Nederlander..noem maar op. Maar accepteren gaat bij ons wel makkelijker. Als er iets is wat ik zou kunnen doen waardoor haar vader geen schande zou krijgen, dan zou ik het doen. Maar als het een schande dat ze met een Hindoe gaat, dan kan ik er niet veel aan doen. Want dat is wie en wat ik ben en daar verander ik niks aan. En maak je niet druk, ze zal niet vereenzamen. Daar zorg ik wel voor en er zijn nog altijd wel mensen uit de gemeenschap die haar wel zullen accepteren. Van de 300.000 Marrokanen in Nederland kan niet iedereen tegen haar zijn.

----------


## imannu

> _Geplaatst door rajkumar_ 
> *Deze site is niet geschikt voor fanatieke moslims met een zwak hart: http://www.salagram.net/VWHMid-East.html*



O, dan sluit die site heel goed aan bij deze(de list van monnik Bahira):

http://scholieren.nrc.nl/vakken/arti...24bahira.shtml


(ps. Heb je geen Nederlandse(taal) site van)?

----------


## imannu

[QUOTE][i]Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima Kijk hoe je het ook went of keert, een Moslima mag niet trouwen met een Niet-Moslim. Doet ze dat wel dan gaat ze tegen het geloof in. Dat doet de vader pijn omdat Moslims ervan uitgaat dat dit niet in haar belang is. Vanwege het hiernamaals etc. Zowieso is het eigenlijk niet goed om te trouwen met iemand die je ouders niet goedkeuren, omdat je ouders, na God, het meeste respect verdienen. Het is dus ook disrespectvol van haar om een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen, boven haar eigen vader te verkiezen.

-Waarin de koran staat dat je met iemand niet mag trouwen wanneer je ouders het niet goedkeuren? Iedereen verdient respect, niet alleen ouders! Je kunt je ouders eren, dat betekent dat je ze de gezag erkend, maar respect heb je voor iedereen! Hoezo niet in haar belang? Je beweert dat ze niet in de paradijs komt toch? Haar vader blijft haar vader, dus hoezo kiezen?(volgens mij kun je dat niet kiezen).


Een ander aspect waar je zelf misschien niet zo over hebt nagedacht, maar de vader denk ik wel, is de toekomst. Dat wil zeggen, de kinderen die misschien uit een huwelijk voortkomen. Welke naam krijgen ze (hindoe of moslimnaam), hoe worden ze opgevoed, zullen ze een gelukkig leven hebben als ze in een verscheurde familie opgroeien, misschien zonder opa/oma's? Welke feestdagen gaan ze vieren, zullen ze leren bidden, naar de moskee gaan etc etc.

-Je laat de kinderen gewoon miep en jan heten, dat is geen hindoe en ook geen moslims naam. Over namen hoef je je niet druk te maken(dat jij daar aan denkt!), denk je dat Allah alleen van moslimse namen houdt? Hij heeft alle letters geschept, en uit die letters kun je namen maken, zo heeft hij verschillende rassen gemaakt, mooie variatie's vind je dat niet, zo is dat ook met namen!
Ik leef zonder opa/oma's en ik ben gelukkig! Ze kunnen verjaardagen en bruiloften vieren en als ik mij niet vergis gaan ook niet moslims bij moslims om de suikerfeest te vieren! Dan heb je ook nieuwjaar! Je kunt ze leren bidden, tenslotte hebben wij dezelfde bron(alle mensen).


Als laatste gaat de vader een vernederende tijd tegemoet, omdat de roddels zich al snel in de gemeenschap zullen verspreiden. Kan hij nog met opgeheven hoofd de moskee binnengaan? Wetende dat iedereen weet dat zijn dochter het geloof blijkbaar niet belangrijk vind, de mening van haar vader naast zich neergelegd heeft en toen haar gezegd werd te kiezen tussen geloof en vader of een jongen, koos ze voor het laatste. De liefde voor God en de liefde voor haar ouders bij elkaar, was blijkbaar minder dan voor een jongen die ze misschien een jaar kent. Om zo openlijk schijt aan je ouders te hebben, terwijl je volgens de Koran nog niet eens 'oeff' tegen ze mag zeggen, dat is echt erg. Moet je niet onderschatten hoe mensen daar tegen aan kijken. En bovendien weet de vader dat straks heel haar familie en veel mensen in de gemeenschap niet met haar om willen gaan en ze misschien eenzaam gaat worden. In ieder geval word het moeilijk om zo gelukkig te worden, als je alleen van die ene persoon afhankelijk bent. 

-Dus roddelen mag wel in de marokkaanse gemeenschap? Maar met een andere ras/religie trouwen niet! Ik dacht dat je van Allah niet mocht roddelen( de gemeenschap gaat hier tegen de religie in, door te roddelen)! Hoezo kiezen? Je vader blijft je vader! Er valt niks te kiezen!Een vader zul je niet kwijt raken als vader, maar je geliefde kun je kwijt raken als geliefde. Ik zou de laatste kiezen, want die eerste kun je niet kwijtraken! Wat weet jij over God wat God ervan vindt? heb je naar God gebeld? God heeft toch zeker ook Shikhar geschept, hij is een man en zij is een vrouw! 
Dus zij kan wel met een marokkaan trouwen die zegt dat hij moslim is, dan zou het wel goed zijn? Wie zegt dat moslims van afkomst ook echt moslims vanuit het hart is, als ie maar een stempel heeft dat hij een moslim is, maar de kwaliteit zou men toch niet weten! Bij Shikhar weet dat meisje tenminste waar ze aan toe is.
Hoe zo gemeenschap, we leven in een multicultureel samenleving, ze kan altijd ergens terecht! Maar de mensen in de gemeenschap geven haar toch geen eten, ze kan heel goed zonder die mensen(vooral als ze heel goed over je kunnen roddelen)! 
Een vrouw heeft een trouwe man nodig en God! Moslims geloven toch ook dat de vrouw de rib van de man is en de rib hoort bij de man en de man kan nietr zonder zijn rib! Als Shikhar een goede man is zal ze zeker gelukkig worden, dan heeft ze geen ander mens nodig om gelukkig te worden.

- Bij jou is familie de belangrijkste, jij vindt het belangrijk hoe andere over jouw denken! 
Als je getrouwd bent is jouw man en jouw kinderen de belangrijkste(op God na), geen broers, zusters, oma's en opa's. En tegen over je ouders heb je bepaalde plichten, zoals de zorg en klaar staan, maar zij hebben niet het recht om jou kapot te maken door hun keuzes aan jou op te dringen, want ieder is verantwoordelijk voor zijn of haar leven! En ouders zijn ook niet perfect.

gr.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Yasjj_ 
> *Nog even een vraag... 
> 
> Ik begrijp Shikhar namelijk heel goed, ik maak hetzelfde mee, alleen ben ik dan Hindoestaans ( wel Moslima ) en hij Marokkaans....
> 
> Hoe gaat hierop gereageerd worden binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap dan??
> 
> BTW... mijn ouders flippen ook de pan uit omdat hij een Marokkaan is, maar dat kan mijn liefde voor hem niet breken...
> I truly believe that we're made for each other...!!
> ...


Ja daar moet ik me echt voor schamen en daar schaam ik me ook voor, maar Marokkanen zijn erg racistisch. Behalve als ze erg gelovig zijn, want dan weten ze dat het haram is en passen ze dat ook toe.
Met racisme bedoel ik dan op huidskleur en niet op geloof, omdat dat in jouw geval niet belangrijk zou moeten zijn, je bent immers Moslim. En dat zou toch echt het belangrijkste moeten zijn. Maar goed ik ben een paar keer naar een bruiloft geweest waar de Marokkaanse jongen trouwde met een donker meisje en niemand hier problemen mee had (ook andersom), die waren dan wel allemaal Moslim en het was een Marokkaanse bruiloft (dwz volgens Marokaanse traditie, en daar hebben Marokkanen dan weer respect voor omdat de niet Marokkaanse bruid/bruidengom daarmee respect voor de tradities toont). 

Maar goed, als zowel jongen als meisje Moslim zijn, zou er toch geen probleem mogen zijn. Geloof is immers het belangrijkste. (althans zo hoort het)

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Shikhar_ 
> *Maar begrijp 1 ding goed. Geloof of geloofsopvatting kan je iemand niet opdragen. Voor haar betekent geloof iets anders dan voor jou of haar vader. Ze gaat er anders mee om, vat het anders op.*


*

Dat begrijp ik





Veel vrijer. Maakt dat haar nu ineens een slechte moslima?


Iemand die vaak en met opzet de regels niet volgt die het geloof vraagt, is een slechte Moslim ja. Net zoals iemand die steeds onvoldoendes haalt, een slechte leerling is. 





Er zijn zoveel moslims die eigenlijk tegen het geloof ingaan. Een moslim die rookt, drinkt, drugs gebruikt, steelt, in de criminaliteit zit, onnodig geweld gebruikt etc. gaat toch ook tegen het geloof in?


Klopt. Dus moeten we allemaal maar de regels aan onze laars lappen. Dan is het einde zoek lijkt mij. Het is niet de bedoeling dat iemand kijkt naar de persoon die slechter is en zegt 'nou gelukkig zo erg ben ik niet'. Men moet juist kijken naar mensen die beter zijn als hem/haar en ernaar streven een beter persoon te worden. 





Maar als het gebeurt kan het wel door de vingers gezien worden en "vergeven" worden!? Terwijl daar zoveel mensen mee gekwetst worden of de dupe van zijn. Maar wie doen wij kwaad dan? Niemand! Maar dat ze met mij een aangename toekomst ziet, is ineens de grootste zonde die ze kan begaan.


Ik begrijp je punt, maar ik denk niet dat je het helemaal begrijpt. Ten eerste zijn er idd criminele Marokkanen bijv, daar word dan misschien niet tegen jou over gepraat, onderling is dat een heel ander verhaal. Zo'n persoon word echt niet zomaar vergeven en word totaal niet geaccepteerd/gerespectreerd. Als je zegt meisjes/jongens worden niet gelijk behandeld (de jongen is stoer, de meisje een hoer), dat klopt en dat is heel schijnhelig en hypocriet en totaal niet te rechtvaardigen vanuit een Islamitisch standpunt. Het is iets cultureels wat je in zowat alle culturen terug ziet, ook de Hindoestaanse, Nederlandse etc.

Je zegt dat jullie niemand kwaad doen, maar daar ben ik het echt niet mee eens. Jullie kwetsen een hoop mensen.





Onbegrip is het juiste woord voor deze situatie. Je geeft het zelf al aan. Je ziet mij als "een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen", haar vader ziet me als een Hindoe die ze heeft leren kennen en beschouwt mij meer als een dreiging.


Maar dat is toch logisch??? Hoe zou jij je voelen als je je even in hem verplaatst? Hij heeft haar gevraagd te kiezen tussen hemzelf of jou en ze kiest blijkbaar voor jou. Lijkt me als ouder behoorlijk bedreigend. En bovendien denk ik, zoals ik al zei, dat hij zich grote zorgen maakt over de toekomst. Je bedreigd het hele beeld dat de man van zijn dochter had, hoe hij haar toekomst voor zich zag etc. Dat kun je toch wel begrijpen??





Als je je even kon verplaatsen in haar dan was ik niet slechts een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen. Haar denkwijze wijkt af van die van jou, haar ouders en de traditionele denkwijze. Dat maakt haar niet gelijk een slecht persoon dat geen respect heeft voor god en haar ouders. Zij is nog steeds degene die de loop van haar leven bepaald. Ik vind het slecht om daar zulke beperkingen op te leggen. Als ze mij zou los zou laten vanwege dit, dan had ik het wel geaccepteerd want dat zou haar eigen keus zijn en die keuze zou ik respecteren. Maar wat ze voor haar neus krijgt, is niet haar eigen keus is maar van haar vader. Dat accepteren wij niet. Als jij en een ieder die het met jou en haar ouders eens is ons slecht vind door dat niet te accepteren, dan zij het zo. Maar wij vinden van niet.


Ja dat snap ik dat je dat zelf niet vind, anders deed je het niet.
Nogmaals, ouders komen voor de Moslim gelijk na God. Ongehooraam zijn aan je ouders is een zware zonde. Dat geld niet als wat je ouders zeggen tegen het geloof ingaat (bijv als de vader haar tegen haar wil uithuwelijkt, of een huwelijk tussen haar en een goede Moslim weigerd bijv omdat hij een neger is), maar in dit geval heeft de vader het geloof aan zijn kant.





Betreft onze toekomst, daar heb ik wel degelijk over nagedacht. Tuurlijk is het lastiger in een huwelijk met 2 religies dan met 1. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het onmogelijk is. De Islam en het Hindoesme verschillen wel in veel opvattingen, maar er zijn ook overeenkomsten. Ik verwijs naar dr. Zakir Naik. Een Indiase hooggeleerde die zich heeft verdiept in het Hindoesme, Christendom en de Islam en de overeenkomsten tussen de religies kon aantonen. Ik maak me niet druk om hoe ze gaan heten of welk geloof ze gaan dragen, want dat komt wel goed omdat we daar vrij in denken. Wat vaststaat, is dat ze niet gaan leven met verdeeldheid tussen de 2 religies of aan 1 kant worden getrokken. En familie.. tsja.. mijn deur zal altijd open staan voor haar familie die ons wel wil accepteren en respecteren. Mijn familie is er nog altijd en zij heeft gelukkig nog haar zus en haar kennissenkring.


Hoe dan ook gaat het lastig worden, ook al schat je dat nu misschien wat licht in. Er is een reeel risico dat het uiteindelijk mis loopt en wat heeft zij dan nog om op terug te vallen? Dat is wat ik bedoelde met egoisme en het is al eerder tegen je gezegd, ik dacht door joesef. Jij kan terug, zij misschien niet. Geef je genoeg om haar om haar dat lot niet te gunnen?





Ik vind het erg voor haar vader als de gemeenschap bij jullie er zo over denkt. Bij ons is het ook erg.. je zoon/dochter met een Marrokaan, Turk, Nederlander..noem maar op. Maar accepteren gaat bij ons wel makkelijker. Als er iets is wat ik zou kunnen doen waardoor haar vader geen schande zou krijgen, dan zou ik het doen. Maar als het een schande dat ze met een Hindoe gaat, dan kan ik er niet veel aan doen. Want dat is wie en wat ik ben en daar verander ik niks aan. En maak je niet druk, ze zal niet vereenzamen. Daar zorg ik wel voor en er zijn nog altijd wel mensen uit de gemeenschap die haar wel zullen accepteren. Van de 300.000 Marrokanen in Nederland kan niet iedereen tegen haar zijn.


*Ow nee dat denk ik ook niet. Maar de vader denkt meer aan zijn stad /wijk/ vrienden en kennissenkring. Hij gaat af als een gieter als je snapt wat ik bedoel.
Maar goed, nogmaals, gun je haar zo'n leven en alle modder als je zo om haar geeft? 
En betreft hindoes, ik denk niet dat die makkelijker zijn, ik denk dat die makkelijker tegen jou zijn omdat je een jongen bent. Zo werkt het voor veel Marokkanen namelijk ook. Kun jij je voorstellen dat je zus/nicht etc. met een hollander/turk/marokkaan/antilliaan thuis zou komen? Ze wil met hem trouwen, maar op het gemeentehuis en niks geen driedaagse bruiloft met hindoerituelen, henna, pandit of wat dan ook. Ik heb zelf Hindoestaanse vriendinnen en daar ken ik genoeg sappige verhalen over.

----------


## DHIKR

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Dat begrijp ik
> 
> 
> 
> Iemand die vaak en met opzet de regels niet volgt die het geloof vraagt, is een slechte Moslim ja. Net zoals iemand die steeds onvoldoendes haalt, een slechte leerling is. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Dolle Fatima, 

Wat jammer dat 'Gedenken' hier niet meer mag posten.  :verdriet:  
Dan was alles weer zo duidelijk geweest.

Je hebt het over gehoorzaamheid en regels die je niet zomaar aan je laars mag lappen?

Mag ik jou en dan vooral namens 'Gedenken' erop wijzen
dat 'de islam' allang niet meer bestaat.
Zelfs op de sterfbed van de Profeet(vzmh) was er al een hetze aan de gaan tussen sekteleden en tot aan de dag van vandaag heerst er alleen 
maar sectarische geweld tussen moslims onderling.

Over welk regels en geboden heb je het?

Gij zult de Koord van Allah(Swt) niet los laten?
Wees niet zoals de Joden en Christenen, zij geloven in 1 G-d en lezen dezelfde Boek en alsnog hebben zij hun godsdienst verdeeld en zijn zij
in twist met elkander?
Zij die hun godsdienst opdelen zullen gestraft worden?
Etc, etc, etc, etc ik kan wel zo door gaan, maar lezen jullie 
allemaal maar wat je zo graag wil lezen of ben je echt een analfabeet
dat je niet kunt lezen wat er nu werkelijk in de koran staat?

En waarom worden hindoes als afgodendienaren gezien?
En dan wordt er fijn gewezen naar de koe etc, etc, afgodsbeeldjes enz.enz. Hoe zit het met die KAMEEL vertel Shikhar daar eens over 
en waarom al die 'afgodsdienaren' en 'koeienaanbidders' nog steeds 
met een miljardtal nog steeds op deze aarde rondlopen?
Waarom zou Allah(swt) allang niet alle hindoes van deze aardbodem 
hebben geveegd? Misschien omdat de hindoes tot aan de dag van vandaag dat wat G'd hun opdroeg nog steeds doen, misschien?
Je moet geen leugens hier vertellen beste schijnheilige sectelid.
Beste Shikhar let niet op deze secteleden.

Allah(Swt) heeft hun blind, doof en stom gemaakt voor hun eigen Boek.

----------


## SLR

Hee als ik zo je verhaal lees zOu ik als je echt veeel van van dat meisje houd gwoon je hart volge en vol blijve houden want jullie hebbe same al veel meegemaakt zou zonde zijn als dat weggegooid word. maar ik heb ook een vraag voor jou..ik heb een hindoestaanse vriend maar zOu zijn moeder het accepteren als hij met een nederlands meisje thuiskomt? of krijg je dan hetzelfde als wat jij had toen je het tegen je moeder over je vriendin vertelde? maar alsnog ik zou gewoon blijven vechten voor jullie relatie groetjes SLR

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Kijk , ik maak zoiets nu ook mee. Ben nu samen met een Irakees ik hou echt heel veel van hem niet normaal en hij van mij dat weet ik zeker ik wil zeer zeker met hem verder maar ik weet dat ik het kan vergeten . Mijn ouders zouden nooit willen . Dus moet hem laten zitten omdat men ouders niet willen. Ik snap niet waarom hij is vele geloviger dan ik hij is een moslim hij gelooft . Men ouders zijn gwn racisten. Ik snap het gwn niet meer. Ik zal er mee moeten leven ook al zal dat heel moeilijk zijn.

----------


## Cheetah

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Kijk hoe je het ook went of keert, een Moslima mag niet trouwen met een Niet-Moslim. Doet ze dat wel dan gaat ze tegen het geloof in. Dat doet de vader pijn omdat Moslims ervan uitgaat dat dit niet in haar belang is. Vanwege het hiernamaals etc. Zowieso is het eigenlijk niet goed om te trouwen met iemand die je ouders niet goedkeuren, omdat je ouders, na God, het meeste respect verdienen. Het is dus ook disrespectvol van haar om een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen, boven haar eigen vader te verkiezen.
> 
> Een ander aspect waar je zelf misschien niet zo over hebt nagedacht, maar de vader denk ik wel, is de toekomst. Dat wil zeggen, de kinderen die misschien uit een huwelijk voortkomen. Welke naam krijgen ze (hindoe of moslimnaam), hoe worden ze opgevoed, zullen ze een gelukkig leven hebben als ze in een verscheurde familie opgroeien, misschien zonder opa/oma's? Welke feestdagen gaan ze vieren, zullen ze leren bidden, naar de moskee gaan etc etc.
> 
> Als laatste gaat de vader een vernederende tijd tegemoet, omdat de roddels zich al snel in de gemeenschap zullen verspreiden. Kan hij nog met opgeheven hoofd de moskee binnengaan? Wetende dat iedereen weet dat zijn dochter het geloof blijkbaar niet belangrijk vind, de mening van haar vader naast zich neergelegd heeft en toen haar gezegd werd te kiezen tussen geloof en vader of een jongen, koos ze voor het laatste. De liefde voor God en de liefde voor haar ouders bij elkaar, was blijkbaar minder dan voor een jongen die ze misschien een jaar kent. Om zo openlijk schijt aan je ouders te hebben, terwijl je volgens de Koran nog niet eens 'oeff' tegen ze mag zeggen, dat is echt erg. Moet je niet onderschatten hoe mensen daar tegen aan kijken. En bovendien weet de vader dat straks heel haar familie en veel mensen in de gemeenschap niet met haar om willen gaan en ze misschien eenzaam gaat worden. In ieder geval word het moeilijk om zo gelukkig te worden, als je alleen van die ene persoon afhankelijk bent.*


Ik hoop dat hij ze ongelovig opvoed. Zou de kinderen in de toekomst heel wat ellende besparen...

In een multi-cultureel land als Nederland, zou je het je kind niet kunnen verbieden als hij/zij met een ander volk thuis komt.

----------


## chessmatazz

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
*



Geplaatst door Shikhar 
Behoorlijk hypocriet van jouw om op basis van mijn geloof onze liefde af te keuren. Ik duid jullie geloof helemaal niet simplistisch aan, maar aangezien het 1 van de strenge basisregels  is, toon ik mijn respect door me daaraan te houden. Hetzelfde doet zij voor mij. 

=====================================
Als het een van de strenge basisregels is, dan moet je maar wat meer in de Islam verdiepen dat het trouwen met een veel goden aanbidder een nog strengere verbodene is. Gelukkig maar.
Als je het gezond verstand niet eens hebt om te beseffen dat er maar EEN Schepper is die jou en jouw goden die jij aanbidt, heeft geschapen, dan zou ik elk williekeurig meisje een advies te geven om niet met een dergelijk persoon te trouwen.

dit omdat je aanhaalde wat streng is.....

Nu je kennis hebt genomen wat voor haar streng verboden is - namelijk een omgang met jou te hebben, laatstaan met jou te trouwen - zul je vast niet zo egoistisch en hypocriet zijn om haar met rust te laten....toch? Want je zei dat je respect voor haar geloof hebt...toch?
be a good cow....euh ik bedoel a men and do the reight thing. 


*lekker kortzichtig,

hoe kan je van een hindoestaanse jongen nou verwachten dat hij er alles aan zal doen om ervoor te zorgen dat een moslima een moslima blijft?

wat voor baat heeft hij daar bij als hij zelf niet eens moslim is?

het is verboden voor haar om omgang met hem te hebben maar daar kiest zij toch helemaal zelf voor?

dus in feite wil ze helemaal niet volgens de islam leven als het aan haar ligt maar zijn het anderen die het van haar verwachten

ik snap dat je als moslim graag ziet dat iedereen moslim word en blijft maar wees realistisch en leg je neer bij het feit dat niet iedereen zo denkt

ik hoor jullie ook niet klagen als een christin van haar geloof afvalt en moslima word 

iemand die wil beslissen over een ander is zelfs nog erger dan iemand die alleen aan zichzelf denkt (lees: vrij wil zijn)

----------


## chessmatazz

@ Dolle Fatima




> Zowieso is het eigenlijk niet goed om te trouwen met iemand die je ouders niet goedkeuren, omdat je ouders, na God, het meeste respect verdienen. Het is dus ook disrespectvol van haar om een jongen die ze heeft leren kennen, boven haar eigen vader te verkiezen.


dus als een christen christen wil blijven om zijn ouders een plezier te doen komt hij ook in de hemel geloof jij?

klinkt ook niet echt islamitisch

----------


## NL_AnGeL_NL

Wat zijn sommige mensen hier grof zeg..! Alsof je er iets aan kan doen als je gevoelens voor iemand krijgt... Dat doet je hart en dan ga je niet kijken of iemand moslim is of hindoe of christen. Je valt op iemand omdat die gene als persoon je aantrekt. Je kan niet voor een ander bepalen met wie hij of zij zn leven moet delen. Ik ben zelf Christen en heb een hindoestaanse vriend. Ik hou veel van mijn vriend en zou hem niet kwijt willen. Ik zou niets of iemand tussen ons laten komen, ook mijn familie niet. Als je familie er tegen is, dat je met iemand samen wilt zijn dan accepteren ze jou niet zoals je bent. Ouders moeten hun kinderen nemen zoals ze zijn en ze steunen, niet afstoten. Waarom zou een huwelijk tussen 2 geloven niet mogelijk kunnen zijn? Als je maar respect hebt en alles goed bespreekt dan is het best mogelijk. Ik heb er zelf geen problemen ermee. Ik vind het juist interessant om iets van een andere cultuur te leren. Mijn vriend zn moeder kan heel lekker koken bijv.  :blij:  Weer is wat anders... Nouja dat is mijn mening  :giechel:  ........ ik heb trouwens hievoor 3 jaar een marokaanse vriend gehad. Dat ging ook heel goed! Geen problemen mee gehad.. het verschilt ook per familie denk ik. De ene accepteerd het de andere niet. Veel succes iig!!  :staart:

----------


## Ready?

Allereerst even wat uitkomsten als je logisch nadenkt:

Ooit was er in Mekka een tempel met meer dan 300 beelden die vereerd werden, wat voor beelden is niet precies bekend. 
In het oude India droegen de maagdelijke vrouwen een ornhi...tegenwoordig is dat in de Islam wat aangepast tot wat jullie nu hoofddoek noemen. Het stond vroeger ook voor kuisheid. 
Het is algemeen bekend dat de Veda's (DE basis van het Hindoeisme) vele jaren ouder waren dan welk modern, abrahamistisch geloof tegenwoordig. In elk van die geloven zijn er gebruiken/symbolen te vinden die al jaren daarvoor in de Veda's stonden. Dat gaat van vereringen van de zon tot getallen en wiskunde. 

Voordat mensen me gaan aanvallen; zowel de koran als de Veda's zijn door mijn leidinggevenden bestudeerd, zij komen met deze conclusies. Ik ben nog in lering maar ik zie dat ik ze op veel punten gelijk moet geven. Daarnaast zijn er over de hele wereld meer mensen die dit steunen.


Ik las ook iets over de heilige steen van moslims...de Ka'Ba. Er word geclaimd dat dit een meteoriet is...maar we mogen het niet onderzoeken?! bang voor de waarheid? Kritische kijk is toch ook in de Koran toegestaan? Kennelijk niet. 
En vanwaar het vereren van een steen...dat mag toch niet?

De voorouders van hedendaagse moslims waren gewoon zielige, angstige Hindoes die zich hebben bekeerd. Ik ben blij dat ze uit onze religie zijn. Niet omdat ik ze minder acht...mijn geloof is zovaak aangevallen en verbasterd dat veel mensen de ware kern uit het oog verliezen. Dat moet hersteld worden en ik zie dat de jongere generatie (waaronder ik) op de goede weg zijn.

----------


## Blakkaman

Beste Shikhar,

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen. Wat jammer dat het zo moeilijk gaat. Laat je niet lijden door de onnozele reacties en discriminerende opmerkingen van die domme mocros hier. Ze zitten allemaal met een integratie probleem, en weten niets beter:-). Door moslims als marokkanen hier worden alle moslims in nederland tegenwoordig gediscrimineerd. Zie achterstandswijken, integratieproblemen, criminaliteit. En mede door hun te doen wordt de islam ermee geassocieerd. Dit terwijl die domme marokkanen vergeten dat de grootste meerderheid in de wereld niet in marokko is maar oa. de hindoestaanse moslims en Indonesische moslims in de wereld. En gesproken over beeldenanbidders? Dat zit oa in de roots van de berbers. Ga eens na in de geschiedenis hoeveel goden zij niet hadden. Sinds onze profeet mohamed ( saw) zijn sahabas naar diverse delen van de wereld hebben gestuurd om de islam te verkondigen, zijn deze apen toen groten deels bekeerd. Dus beste mocros, weet wat jullie zeggen. 

En gesproken over jou en je geliefde heb ik voor jou 2 adviezen:

Als je echt van haar houdt, ga dan naar een imam en bekeer je tot de islam.
Laat je besnijden en volg de soenna's in de islam. Daarna kun je om haar hand gaan vragen bij de ouders. Ze mogen je dan niet meer weigeren. Daarnaast geef je haar ook die respect en de eer dat ze als een volwaardige vrouw en dochter met jou in huwelijk mag treden. Je zult ook met alle respect behandeld worden in haar familie en zult genieten van heel veel liefde en respect van haar familie. Dit is een besluit die je echter zelf moet nemen.
Denk erom dat je dit doet uit liefde, en zodoende ook de islam zal leren kennen.
Je zal de situatie voor je zelf en je geliefde alleen maar verergeren door haar uit huis te halen.
Dit heeft meer te maken met het feit dat er in de marokkaansegemeenschap ( schijnheilig
en valse aanzien heerst) bijv. vriend van haar vader zag jullie, dus die vriendje ouwe lul zal in de moskee vooral gaan roddelen over haar vader, dus meer roddel stof. En daar is je toekomstige schoonpa voor bang. Hij denkt aan zen zogenaamde eer en respect.

Optie 2":

Wil je zo graag een marokaanse meid als vrouw of vriendin. Ga dan naar marokko :Smilie: 
Er zijn dan tig mooie vrouwen die zo met je willen trouwen ongeacht je hindoe, jood, christen of bosneger mag zijn. Ze doen daar alles voor om maar 1 keer met je te trouwen. ze worden zelfs hindoe voor je. En geloof me het zijn dezelfde mocros die je hier hebt maar dan uit marokko komen. :Smilie:  dus geen verschil eigenlijk. Hier hebben die mocros beetje leren schhhhhrijven en lezen en zijn ze gelijk afgestudeerd en weten ze beter  :Smilie: 
Daarnaast word je als hindoestaan echter aangebeden in marokko. Ze zijn daar super nederig et moment ze weten dat je hindoestaan ben. Ik spreek uit ervaring!

Ik hoop dat je met mijn adviezen wijzer wordt. Het is niks persoonlijk, maar wel de keiharde waarheid. En laat je vooral niet bang maken door een stel joggies. Wordt het je nog moeilijk gemaakt, knal ze dan neer. simpel.

Ik ben zelf hindoestaan en geboren moslim. Toevallig ben ik ook 2 keer getrouwd. Beide keren met marokaanse vrouwen ( uit nl ). Mij konden ze het niet moeilijk maken, integendeel.

Succes bro!

----------


## Ready?

> Beste Shikhar,
> 
> Ik heb je verhaal gelezen. Wat jammer dat het zo moeilijk gaat. Laat je niet lijden door de onnozele reacties en discriminerende opmerkingen van die domme mocros hier. Ze zitten allemaal met een integratie probleem, en weten niets beter:-). Door moslims als marokkanen hier worden alle moslims in nederland tegenwoordig gediscrimineerd. Zie achterstandswijken, integratieproblemen, criminaliteit. En mede door hun te doen wordt de islam ermee geassocieerd. Dit terwijl die domme marokkanen vergeten dat de grootste meerderheid in de wereld niet in marokko is maar oa. de hindoestaanse moslims en Indonesische moslims in de wereld. En gesproken over beeldenanbidders? Dat zit oa in de roots van de berbers. Ga eens na in de geschiedenis hoeveel goden zij niet hadden. Sinds onze profeet mohamed ( saw) zijn sahabas naar diverse delen van de wereld hebben gestuurd om de islam te verkondigen, zijn deze apen toen groten deels bekeerd. Dus beste mocros, weet wat jullie zeggen. 
> 
> En gesproken over jou en je geliefde heb ik voor jou 2 adviezen:
> 
> Als je echt van haar houdt, ga dan naar een imam en bekeer je tot de islam.
> Laat je besnijden en volg de soenna's in de islam. Daarna kun je om haar hand gaan vragen bij de ouders. Ze mogen je dan niet meer weigeren. Daarnaast geef je haar ook die respect en de eer dat ze als een volwaardige vrouw en dochter met jou in huwelijk mag treden. Je zult ook met alle respect behandeld worden in haar familie en zult genieten van heel veel liefde en respect van haar familie. Dit is een besluit die je echter zelf moet nemen.
> Denk erom dat je dit doet uit liefde, en zodoende ook de islam zal leren kennen.
> ...


Load of crap. 
Als hij moslim word kan hij dag-dag tegen zijn familie zeggen. Als zij hindoe word schieten haar neven hem neer...zo gaat het in die kringen. :maf2:

----------


## Soulwoman

Waarom zijn sommige moslims nou niet barmhartig en vergevingsgezind?
Gelukkig is niet alles in de hand van een mens anders bestond er geen wereld meer.

Hoezo dan kan ze niet meer terug? maar natuurlijk wel, mensen behoren elkaar te vergeven, vooral in dit geval moslims.

Dolle Fatima, lieve, goede woorden, goede daden, barmhartigheid, Al 3fou, Al 3fou, Al 3fou, verspreiden...

Maak van je hart geen grafkuil op aarde...... waarom is iedereen altijd vijandig en snel in de aanval/verdediging....

De mens (inlc. mezelf hier) blijft gebrekkig in zijn doen en laten.

----------


## Soulwoman

Gelukkig heb ik niet alles gelezen, zie dat er meer reacties waren...
Naast dat haar afkomst Marokkaans is, is ze ook een mens, een vrouw, een moslima, persoon noem maar op.... waarom -los van deze kwestie-, is er zoveel afgunst tussen Marokkanen onderling, ik kan het maar niet vatten, dat maakt een volk toch alleen maar zwak en oppervlakkig zo. Inmiddels een derde generatie verder hier in NL, men moet toch wat geleerd hebben?

----------


## Soraya_

En hoe is het afgelopen allemaal?

----------

